# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Возвращение... мысли вслух.....

## Звездочка-Т

*Всем, кто меня не забыл, здраствуйте! :smile:
А кого не знаю - Добро пожаловать! 
Писать не умею, но, пробую.... иногда получается, иногда нет....*

*Одинокая, гордая, белая птица!*



*



Высоко в поднебесье одинокая птица
Одинокая птица кружит над землёй
Лишь закрою глаза, вновь она будет снится
До утра забирая мой сон и покой

То приснится мне, будто за ней наблюдаю
И украдкой любуюсь, боясь испугать
Но заметив вдали журавлиную стаю
Вдруг умчится высоко - её не видать

Одинокая, гордая, белая птица!
Сколько будешь одна ты по небу кружить?
Если б можно и мне в птицу вдруг превратиться
Я смогла бы с тобой обо всём говорить!

Я б тебе рассказала как я одинока
И болит как душа, полыхая огнём
Что готова шагнуть я с родного порога
Не боясь и не зная что будет потом

Две судьбы одиноких летают по свету
И быть может посмотрит им кто-то вослед
С сожалением, молча, на парочку эту
Да и надо ль слова, коль стучится рассвет?!

28.04.2009
*

*Разговор двух влюблённых....



За окном мокрый лес - он грустит одиноко
Редким каплям дождя вторят мысли мои
И прижалась берёзка, к сосне, однобоко
Словно жалобно просит 'прикрой', 'сохрани'!

Облетела листва золотым покрывалом
Разбросало её по земле - не собрать
Обнажённая, мёрзнуть берёзка устала
И прижавшись к сосне, тихо шепчет опять...

-Сколько знаю тебя, не меняешь окраску
Даже в зимний мороз ты стоишь зелена
И с приходом зимы превращаешься в сказку
Отовсюду, на белом ковре ты видна.

Но, безмолвна сосна и берёзку не слышит
Далеко улетев в мыслях прочь, за моря
Только ветер, проказник, ей хвою колышет
Разбудить будто хочет, ей, ласку даря.

Там, за морем, где волны холодные плещут
Клён, тихонько теряет златую листву
Нет дождя там и птицы на ветках щебечут
Он стоит и грустит, вспоминая сосну.

Листья клёна под ноги прохожим ложатся
Лишь один взвился в высь и летит в облака
Может сможет сосна этот листик дождаться?
Замерев прочитать, мол "привет" и "пока".

-Наши корни вросли - мои тут, ты за морем
Ты скажи что нам делать? Не знаю пока
И хоть как не крутись, обернётся всё горем...
Ведь не сможет рубить свои корни рука".

Вдруг сосна встрепенулась и вся задрожала
Словно мысли смогла на лету прочитать
Слёзы молча смахнув, крик едва свой сдержала
-Для тебя жизнь свою я готова отдать!

И услышал тот клён, что за морем страдает
Снова шлёт он любимой воздушный привет
-Знаешь милая, сердце в груди замирает...
Мне не жить без тебя! Слышишь милая - нет!

За окном мокрый лес и холодная осень
Тихо капает дождь - мне сейчас не до сна
Может это не дождь разбивается оземь?
Может плачет, в разлуке страдая, сосна?

31.10.2008*

© Copyright: Танья Штерн, 2008
Свидетельство о публикации №1811010065

----------


## luudvig

*Звёздочка*,привет.Токо не надо вот это -  "писать не умею..." Класс!!!Ещё давай.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,привет.Токо не надо вот это -  "писать не умею..." Класс!!!Ещё давай.


*Привет! Спасибо за комплимент!:biggrin: Я не волшебник, я только учусь!
Ну, можно и ещё....:smile:*

*Пусть не звонят по мне колокола*



*Уйду я, о себе оставив след
Как запах роз, волнующий в садах,
Как свет летящих вниз, с небес, комет,
Как блеск слезинки на твоих глазах!

И кто бы, что бы, там не говорил
Я над землёй грибным дождём прольюсь.
Чтоб обо мне никто здесь не грустил,
Зажгу свечу и Богу помолюсь!

Пусть зашумит в садах опять листва
И солнце греет землю каждый день
Я буду наблюдать издалека
Я превращусь в блуждающую тень.

Быть может я опять вернусь сюда
Расправив перебитых два крыла
Восстану вновь - ведь сильной я была
Пусть не звонят по мне колокола!

20.04.2009
*

----------


## PAN

> Писать не умею, но, пробую


......:biggrin:




> Токо не надо вот это - "писать не умею..."


Я бы так сказал... когда-то не очень умела именно стихи... и именно по русски...:biggrin: Но с тех пор утекло много воды... Немецкая девочка ТанЬя выросла в русскую поэтессу... :Ok: 

*Звёздочка*,
 Таня... Как здоровье бабушки???

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я бы так сказал... когда-то не очень умела именно стихи... и именно по русски... Но с тех пор утекло много воды... Немецкая девочка ТанЬя выросла в русскую поэтессу...


Если бы не известные ПаНы и Наты, мож и не выросла бы.....)))))



> Звёздочка,
>  Таня... Как здоровье бабушки???


Спасибо Паш! Сказать "хорошо"... не получится...
Сказать "плохо".... не "штыммт"....... - главное что не ухудшается.... 
Как она сама говорит "живу, а зачем не знаю"... Страшная вещь, когда через более чем 50 лет, один из двоих уходит раньше! Но, мы стараемся хоть как-то восполнить уход дедушки.....

----------


## Mazaykina

*Звёздочка*,
Баааааа.... Танюша! Привет, рада видеть! Эх, какая у вас дуэль была, приятно вспомнить. Надеюсь, что будет, но уже что-то другое. еще более интересное и увлекательное. Пашка прав, может когда-то ты и была начинающим пробующим перо поэтом. сегодня- ты МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> *Звёздочка*,
> Баааааа.... Танюша! Привет, рада видеть! Эх, какая у вас дуэль была, приятно вспомнить. Надеюсь, что будет, но уже что-то другое. еще более интересное и увлекательное. Пашка прав, может когда-то ты и была начинающим пробующим перо поэтом. сегодня- ты МОЛОДЕЦ!


Ой, Маришенька!!!!! Как приятно видеть знаконые, добрые лица! :Oj:  :flower: :biggrin: Спасибо, что не забыли)
Да, дуэль была захватывающая.... Вот, думаю выпустим мы её аудио-диском (в несколько дисков, в один не уложимся)..... 
Свой, первый, я уже сделала. Лирический, "Под небом осени, с любовью"... готовлю следующий.. 
и паралельно из цикла "Звёздная дуэль") 
Надо же! Вспомнила как было захватывающе... назначенное время по Москве (22:00) и 2 часа НОН СТОП стихов (успевала только прочитать, схватить смысл и писать ответ).... как писала не помню, читала сама много позже).... и помню как вы все (много было) сидели и ждали... Вот было время!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Всем, кто меня не забыл, здраствуйте!


Кто не знал - познакомится, кто читал - не забыл. Рост явный :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кто не знал - познакомится, кто читал - не забыл. Рост явный


*Спасибо!!!*

*Снежинка



Зимы чудесная краса мой нежно взор ласкает
Кружась, пушистый, белый снег, округу засыпает
Мне вдруг упала на ладонь красавица - снежинка 
В душе пылающий огонь, а на губах смешинка

И вдруг, вздохнула, а в глазах смущение застыло
И в них уже блестит слеза, "Ах, как мне всё постыло!
Ведь я хотела одного - любить и быть любимой
Среди других чтобы была всегда неотразимой

Летела я быстрее всех - всегда была смелее
Хотела неземных утех , а вот теперь жалею
Не знала я что горячи и так они опасны
И что, растаю я в ночи, сейчас мне стало ясно"

"И у людей сказала я всё так поверь, бывает
Любовь уходит в никуда, от нас прочь улетает"

Зимы чудесная краса мой нежно взор ласкает
Кружась, пушистый, белый снег, округу засыпает
Снежинка вдруг сказала мне "Ну что ж, пора прощаться,
Мне никогда уже теперь не суждено влюбляться"

Течёт ли по щеке слеза - увы, никто не знает!
Иль та снежинка у меня в ладони умирает...?!

21.01.2009 
*

© Copyright: Танья Штерн, 2009
Свидетельство о публикации №1901212928
*Добавлено через 4 часа 26 минут*
*Смоет море следы на песке



Смоет море следы на песке
Незаметно закончится лето
Мы расстанемся тихо, в тоске
Не дождавшись прихода рассвета

Ты уже не услышишь слова
Что тебе на прощание шептала
Я твоей никогда не была
Только жаль, что сама я не знала

В жизни будет немало дорог
Мне бы выбрать одну, чтоб не сбиться
Выйду, смело шагну за порог
И забуду со всеми проститься

А когда будет рвать на куски
Боль, заблудшую, грешную душу,
И захочется выть от тоски,
Клятву данную, снова нарушу

И скажу тебе - знаешь, родной!
Я о встречи с тобою мечтала
Не искала судьбы я другой
Потому что заранее знала

Знала я - без тебя мне не жить
Будет плохо одной, на планете
Я тебя не устану любить ........
.............................................

Ты исчезнешь в ночи, не ответив....

Снова утро и кончился сон
Мысли птицами вдаль улетели
Не хочу повторился чтоб он
Как такие мне сны надоели!

28.04.2009
*
*Добавлено через 10 часов 18 минут*
*Упадёт звезда мне на лодошку



Упадёт звезда мне на лодошку
И исчезнет сразу, в тот же миг
Память нарисует вдруг дорожку,
Ту, где ты внезапно так возник

Расцвела любовь, с твоим приходом
Ночи стали вдвое коротки
Напоил меня ты приворотом
Рсстерев в нём розы лепестки

День за днём, растёт любовь, не тает
Но, боюсь, открою я глаза
И увижу птиц волшебных стаю
Уносящих вдаль, с собой, тебя

Догорают в небе тихо звёзды
Белый снег кружится над землёй
Знаешь, как порою мне не просто
Думать, что расстанемся, с тобой

20.12.2008
*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Зачем я здесь ........



Зачем я здесь? Кому нужна?
Меня никто не ждёт на свете...
И то, что я совсем одна,
Тебе расскажет вольный ветер.

Прошелестит в листве берёз,
Но, ты конечно не услышишь.
И не увидишь моих слёз,
Моих страданий не увидишь.

Бреду неведомо куда.
Хоть в сказки я давно не верю,
Но, жду, напрасно - как всегда,
Что ты мои откроешь двери.

Увидишь сам ты, в тот же час,
Мне нет милей тебя на свете!
Что блеск твоих влюблённых глаз
Всех звёзд дороже, на Планете!

Зачем я здесь? Кому нужна?
Меня увы, никто не слышит...
Одна берёза, у окна,
В ответ мне кроною колышет!

02.05.2009*

----------


## Лев

> Увидишь сам ты, в тот же час,


Нехорошее созвучие(сам ты) - поменяй местами: "Ты сам увидишь в тот же час"...
Ладонь - лАдошка...

----------


## Skadi

*Звёздочка*,
_Красивая, светлая лирика - оставляет ощущение именно лёгкости, даже если грусть_  :flower:

----------


## Элла

Бааааа,какие люди :Vah: .....И хде мы шлындрали?!:mad:


Пы.Сы; ооочень рада твоему появленью,как всегда лю.... :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> И хде мы шлындрали?!


:biggrin:...

Доча! И хде ты набралась такого жаргону???...:rolleyes: 
Не иначе опять с лабухами на форумах общалась...:mad:.................:biggrin:

----------


## Элла

> :biggrin:...
> 
> Доча! И хде ты набралась такого жаргону???...:rolleyes: 
> Не иначе опять с лабухами на форумах общалась...:mad:.................:biggrin:


ну папуля........:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:
Ты мене вот чего скажи, внука то твоего учить таким словам....или пусть классику читает?:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*




 Сообщение от Skade

Красивая, светлая лирика - оставляет ощущение именно лёгкости, даже если грусть


Спасибо огромное, за добрые слова и что заглянула!:smile:





 Сообщение от Элла

Бааааа,какие люди.....И хде мы шлындрали?!
Пы.Сы; ооочень рада твоему появленью,как всегда лю....


ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛ!!!!!!Ты как там? Как мой племяш?)))
И я рада

Помнишь, колыбельную, которую я ему написала, когда он родился?))))*


*Колыбельная для сына

1.
Постелю подушку из небесных облак
Чтобы сон твой сладкий, крепок был и долог
Звёздным покрывалом я тебя укрою
И тебя, родной мой, песней успокою

Припев:
Ночью тёмной, сказки, водят хороводы
Ты закроешь глазки их увидеть чтобы
Спи малютка мамин - баюшки-баю
Я тебе тихонько песенку спою

2.
Чтобы ты не видел гроз небесных всполох
Занавешу окна и закрою полог
Просижу полночи я у колыбели
Пусть тебе приснятся летние капели

Припев:
Ночью тёмной, сказки, водят хороводы
Ты закроешь глазки их увидеть чтобы
Спи малютка мамин - баюшки-баю
Я тебе тихонько песенку спою

Проигрыш + Модуляция

3.
Сверху смотрит месяц - и ему не спится
У твоей подушки хочет примоститься
Ярко светят звёзды - тихо, как в раю
Песню колыбельную я тебе пою

Припев:
Ночью тёмной, сказки, водят хороводы
Ты закроешь глазки их увидеть чтобы
Спи малютка мамин - баюшки-баю
Я тебе тихонько песенку спою

Припев:
Ночью тёмной, сказки, водят хороводы
Ты закроешь глазки их увидеть чтобы
Спи малютка мамин - баюшки-баю
Я тебе тихонько песенку спою
Я тебе тихонько песенку спою

Я тебе тихонько песенку спою

11.10.2008
*

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
*Ну зачем, скажи.........



Ну зачем, скажи! Ведь любишь, знаю!
Ну давай оставим всё как есть!
Я тебя прошу, нет - умоляю!
Постарайся молча всё прочесть.

Боль в груди огнём горит, пылает!
Ты страдаешь ночи напролёт....
Разум мой давно не понимает
Завтра с нами что произойдёт.

Помнишь наши ночи, до рассвета?
Помнишь наши песни и стихи?
Ну куда же всё исчезло это?
И в глазах потухли огоньки.

Говорим - о чём, не понимаем...
Больно хлещут по лицу слова...
В суматохе дней себя теряем
Прав ли ты, иль может я права?

Подойду к тебе совсем неслышно....
И прижмусь к щеке своей щекой
И спрошу тихонько: " Как же вышло,
Что хотел расстаться ты со мной"?

Ты в глаза посмотришь: -"Понимаешь"
Скажешь вдруг, обняв меня рукой...
"Ты давно сама всё это  знаешь...
Не найти нигде, другой, такой!"

05.05.2009
*

----------


## Egen

Ну и ну! Растешь не по дням!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну и ну! Растешь не по дням!!!


Женя, спасибо!!!!!! Если ты так говоришь... то...придётся оправдать данную авансом, похвалу :)))))

----------


## Элла

> Помнишь, колыбельную, которую я ему написала, когда он родился?))))


Колыбельную помню и пою мелкому, только под нее он не засыпает, а смеется :Vah:  ( мож петь по другому надо?:biggrin:). И врушка ты,колыбельая была написана,когда карапуз не родился еще:biggrin:. Скажи когда в онлайне бушь,я те фотки племяша накидаю:tongue:, если хошь конечно:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И врушка ты,колыбельая была написана,когда карапуз не родился еще


Так ждали ж))) чукча ты)))))))) интересно, на какой мотив ты ему поёшь?)))))) гыыы))))

*Добавлено через 2 часа 51 минуту*
*Любовь........



Ты спишь - я сон твой охраняю...
Сопишь, во сне нахмурив бровь...
А я от счастья замираю - 
И мысли только про любовь!

Любовь что в сердце поселилась
И будоражит мою кровь.....
Что в птицу счастья превратилась
Шальная, смелая любовь!

Сирень в саду благоухает
И месяц смотрит свысока
О счастье он моём не знает....
Для нас двоих оно пока.

Я не боюсь сейчас признаться
Что так давно люблю тебя!
Но, вот, ты начал улыбаться - 
Во сне - увидев вдруг меня.

Сижу и тихо улыбаюсь
И волю дать хочу рукам.
К губам твоим я прикасаюсь,
Шепчу, что всю себя отдам.

Ты спишь - я сон твой охраняю...
Во сне, с усмешкой вскинул бровь...
А я от счастья замираю - 
Такая вот она - любовь!

06.05.2009*

----------


## Skadi

> Ты спишь - я сон твой охраняю...
> Сопишь, во сне нахмурив бровь...


*Ты спишь...я сон твой охраняю -
Присела рядом, наблюдаю...
Свернулся так калачиком,
Как в детстве делал мальчиком.
Родной такой ты в этой позе!
Вот улыбнулся - вновь серьёзен,
Сопишь чуть-чуть...тебя целую,
Как этот миг продлить хочу я!..*

----------


## bobsan

а вот и я ТАНЮШКА!!!!!!!!!!! ВОТ ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сопишь чуть-чуть...тебя целую,
> Как этот миг продлить хочу я!..


Оля, спасибо большое! Я сама обожаю экспромтики) Здорово!!!!




> а вот и я ТАНЮШКА!!!!!!!!!!! ВОТ ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Аха, и всё ещё в забрале..) Саш, не жмёт? Не сопрел?) Иди переодевайся))
Да ладно тебе... нашёл талантище.... вон, посмотри сколько нового народа в нашем уголке добавилось талантливого.... а я так... пытаюсь.........)))

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, спасибо большое! Я сама обожаю экспромтики) Здорово!!!!


Я поняла, Танюша! будем дружить экспромтами  :flower: :smile:



> вон, посмотри сколько нового народа в нашем уголке добавилось талантливого.... а я так... пытаюсь.........)))


Замечательно получается  :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Снова звёзды за окошком*



*Ты не вытерпев разлуки -
Прилетел ко мне опять 
Твои губы, твои руки - 
Долго буду вспоминать

Отдавалась без оглядки
Ночи были коротки
И объятия были сладки
Как медовые глотки

Звёзды к нам в окно смотрели 
Даже месяц заглянул
Мы любовь испить успели
Ты мне тихо вдруг шепнул

-Ну иди ко мне родная
Всё сначала повторим
Эта ночь одна такая - 
И её мы  сохраним

А когда придёт разлука
Долго будем вспоминать
Если сердце стиснет скука
К нам она придёт опять

Тела два в любви сольются
Каждой клеточкой своей
Навсегда не расстаются
С той, что сердцу всех милей-

Снова звёзды за окошком
Подмигнули нам с тобой
Месяц смотрит вновь в окошко
И качает головой

04.12.2008*

----------


## Egen

Ого! Эротика поперла!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> а вот и я


Пропадун... :Ha: 




> Ого! Эротика поперла!


Попросите высказаться Сашу Бобсана - он САМЫЙ большой специалист по эротическим виршам... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Ого! Эротика поперла!


Прёт - порнография,
Эротика - завораживает:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

*Звёздочка*,какие красивые стихи!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Попросите высказаться Сашу Бобсана - он САМЫЙ большой специалист по эротическим виршам...


Аха...подтвЁржИваю!!!! Ой...или всё же -подтверждаю:))))
У него и научилась)))




> Звёздочка,какие красивые стихи!!!


Спасибо большое! Приятно, если понравились!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

> специалист по эротическим виршам


ну ты уж наговоришь.....
закрасил меня совсем....

я разве что чуть-чуть.....

Потерял я свой покой,
Что же это братцы,
Почему же не со мной, 
Ты идешь встречаться,

Почему же не ко мне 
Груди прижимаешь,
Как же это больно мне,
Ты не понимаешь.

И зачем же при луне,
Не меня целуешь, 
И обидно мне в двойне
Что не мне воркуешь.

Ты конечно каравай,
И не мой я знаю,
Но смотри не забывай,
Рот я разеваю!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> САДО-МУЗА ВЕРНУЛАСЬ!!!


С чем я тебя и поздравляю)))))))))
Ну, как всегда Саш, баламутище ты :)))))))))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*День за днём



День за днём, неумолимо
Время движется вперёд
Отбивая такт, незримо
За собой оно зовёт

Впереди - дождя завеса
Впереди - туман и мрак
Люди встали под навесы
Не хотят идти, никак

Притомились, подустали
Все надежды растеряв
Обещаниями достали
Им всей правды не сказав

В Мире кризис и разборы
Миром правит Сатана
Не проходит дня без ссоры.
Когда кончится она?

Не пойму я - что все делят?
Кто хитрей , а кто умней?
Похитрее - мягче стелят
И молчат те, кто умней...

Но всегда один страдает
Когда туго настаёт
Кто же это? Каждый знает - 
Это он - простой народ!

От бессилия пухнут вены
Едет кругом голова
А крутые бизнесмены
Пополняют закрома

Вот уж ветер, снег и стужа
Газ отключен - денег нет
Затянув ремни потуже
Ждёт народ прямой ответ

Сколько надо нам терпения
Чтоб на это всё смотреть?
Может взять всё то правление
И с лица земли стереть?

Чтобы в мире жить, как в сказке
Войн чтоб не было и бед
Чтоб не жили по указке
Тех, кому и дела нет,

Как живёт простой рабочий?
Что сегодня на обед?
Но никто сказать не хочет - 
Не спешат найти ответ.

17.01.2009*
*Добавлено через 24 часа 9 минут*
*Плывут облака



Плывут облака, тёмно-серые низко.
Их ветер собрал в хоровод.
То вдруг налетит - озорной шалунишка
То снова затишье - но вот......

Подхватит в охапку опавшие листья,
Ковром что лежат на земле.
И будто художник, волшебною кистью,
Их под ноги бросит ко мне.

Аллея с Каштанами вмиг опустела,
Куда ни смотри - пустота.
Лишь капли дождя, вниз летят оголтело.
Но, есть в том своя красота.

Шеренгами стройными, словно солдатики,
Построены кем то,в дали
шагают,шагают..как будто фанатики...
Пока не достигнут земли.

Уеду за город, не надо мне зонтика.
Отдамся я струям дождя.
Сольёмся с ним в танце - какая эротика!
Нагая природа и я!

06.09.2008*

----------


## bobsan

> Но всегда один страдает
> Когда туго настаёт
> Кто же это? Каждый знает



СЮПЕР!!!!

 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*



> Уеду за город, не надо мне зонтика.
> Отдамся я струям дождя.
> Сольёмся с ним в танце - какая эротика!
> Нагая природа и я!


вот кто по эротике сециалист!!!

----------


## PAN

> вот кто по эротике сециалист!!!


Оба хорошИ...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> вот кто по эротике сециалист!!!





> Оба хорошИ...


*Да ладно.... ладно........:biggrin:

Один из стихов вошедших в мой первый аудио-сборник...

Послушать можно тут: 08-Была б колдуньей

*
*Была б колдуньей .....




Ты сладко спишь, уткнувшись в одеяло
И может быть успел увидеть сон
Ну, а меня, бессонница достала...
Проснёшься утром, будешь удивлён.

Была б колдуньей, я б наворожила...
Меня б понёс ты милый, на руках
Быть может я б с тобою согрешила..
А после, написала б всё, в стихах...

Я б рассказала, как мы целовались
Укрывшись под каштановой листвой
Как под дождём бежали и смеялись
И не было счастливей нас с тобой

И как сушили мы свою одежду
Спасаясь от дождя, в избушке той,
Что подарила нам, в ночи, надежду -
Была наверно послана судьбой...

В волшебника ты вдруг преобразился
Камин разжёг, в мгновение одно
А Демон, что на землю вдруг спустился,
Налил в бокалы терпкое вино.

И будто всё вокруг остановилось....
Исчезло всё, лишь только я и ты..
Подумала "ну, вот оно, свершилось, 
Ведь это сказка - из моей она мечты"

А ты, уже снимаешь мне футболку
Прилипшую к твердеющим соскам
Я уберу с волос своих заколку
Тебе, себя, до капельки отдам...

Летит куда-то всё - рубашка, брюки...
И нет уже давно пути назад
Как нежно обнимают твои руки
А губы что-то шепчут невпопад

Я отдаюсь тебе - возьми, не мучай
Ведь мы хотели этого давно....
И вот, судьба представила нам случай
Пусть будет всё сегодня как в кино...

И страсть безумства нас двоих закрутит
И бросит на широкую кровать
Не жди что я скажу "довольно, хватит"
Мы будем грех по капли выпивать...

Забудешь ты со мною всё на свете....
На разницу меж нами наплевать
Я так хотела, чтоб меня заметил....
Тебя хочу в обьятиях ласкать

Вдруг, звёзды опрокинулись - на землю
Набросив тёмно-синюю чадру
И стала ночь, любовникам постелью
Уснуть едва смогли с тобой, к утру.

Я отдавалась власти с упоением
Читал ты словно мысли по глазам
Старалась я бороться с нетерпением
Чтоб вместе улететь нам к облакам

Ты подарил мне радости мгновения
Все показав премудрости любви
Я не забуду каждое мгновение
Что мы, с тобою вместе провели...

Эпилог

Но, ночь кончается - 
Уж близится рассвет
А с ним, ни сказки, 
Ни избушки нашей нет....

19.09.2008*

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
*Весь альбом можно послушать тут:*





*01-Свети мне Звёздочка*

*02-Пока живу, я освещаю*

*03-Под небом осенним с любовью*

*04-Скажи, какой дорогою ходил ты*

*05-В осеннем небе*

*06-Сердце*

*07-Брожу по грустным*

*08-Была б колдуньей*

*09-Свеча*

*10-Вот и встретились мы*

*11-Снова ночь окутала дома*

*12-Туман, пустота и молчание*

*13-Я прошу, не мучай мо сердце*

*14-Ночной разговор*

*15-Бабье лето*

*16-Я так тебя ждала[*

*17-Смертельно ранена душа*

----------


## bobsan

ух ты сколько выложила!!!!

только все не выкладывай дай растянуть удовольствие!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> только все не выкладывай дай растянуть удовольствие!!!


Начал писать альбом "Житейские истории" на стихи Танья Штерн(Звёздочка)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/602368 - по мере добавления буду выкладывать...
Ну, а про удовольствие или неудовольствие пиши.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ух ты сколько выложила!!!!
> 
> только все не выкладывай дай растянуть удовольствие!!!


Ну ладно, уговорил.... :Aga: 

*Отгремел первый гром



В жизни всё приходяще -
И любовь и разлука
Свет Звезды ледянящий
И безмолвная скука

Только память одна -
Никуда не уходит
Тихо бродит вокруг
Будто дверь не находит

Мысли сжаты в пучок
Вен натянуты струны
Сердца слабый толчок
Вот и день пришёл судный

Оказалось - всё зря
Я напрасно страдала
Ты решил за меня - 
А мне этого мало

Ну зачем же опять
Память душу тревожит?
Не вернуть реки вспять
Нам никто не поможет.....

Отгремел первый гром
Отшумели раскаты
Стал холодным наш дом
Может хватит, не надо?

Только мечется память
В опустевшей прихожей
Как скажи мне заставить
Молчать её, Боже!!!

10.12.2008*

----------


## Skadi

> Ну зачем же опять
> Память душу тревожит?
> Не вернуть реки вспять
> Нам никто не поможет.....


*Память знает, что помнить,
Навсегда что забыть.
Как бывают дословны,
Сохранённые жить,
Те страницы из жизни,
Что прочли мы давно...
Лишь три точки повисли,
Все - в молчанье немом.*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Слова слетели с губ 



Слова слетели с губ "Люблю тебя"!
Вдруг трубка телефона замолчала
Да что же я сказал! Нельзя! Нельзя!
И сердце вдруг от боли закричало!

Заплачет небо проливным дождём
За что на нас свалились эти беды?
И снова тихий шёпот "Подождём!
Быть может скоро я к тебе приеду"

А у тебя работа, дом, дела......
Ты говоришь, тебе всё надоело
И хочешь чтобы рядом я была
Да только непростое это дело

Но почему же больно так в груди?
Что любишь ты, сама давно я знаю
В ночи шепчу тебе "Скорей приди!
Приди ко мне! Тебя я заклинаю!"

18.04.2009*

*Добавлено через 13 часов 33 минуты*


*Здравствуй, дочка! Я пишу тебе письмо...
Ты прости, что слишком грустное оно.
Мы с тобою не встречались столько лет,
Напиши, мне очень нужен твой ответ.

Мне, с годами, все труднее без тебя,
Ты не верь тому, о чем кричит молва,
Все, что было, все покрылось сединой.
Это в памяти твоей - я молодой.

Припев:
Мои года - шальные птицы
Их не вернуть, не удержать
У жизни разные страницы,
Не вырвать их, не потерять.

Слова разбились на осколки,
На длинном, жизненном пути
В душе засело болью колкой,
Моё отцовское - Прости!

Проигрыш

По ночам один и тот же снится сон,
Там, где детским смехом наполнялся дом. 
А глаза открою - ночь глядит в окно...
И рыдает дождь и на душе темно.

Здравствуй, дочка! Я пишу тебе письмо...
Ты прости, что слишком грустное оно.
Мы с тобою не встречались столько лет,
Напиши, мне очень нужен твой ответ.

Припев:

Мои года - шальные птицы
Их не вернуть, не удержать
У жизни разные страницы
Не вырвать их, не потерять.

Слова разбились на осколки,
На длинном, жизненном пути
В душе засело болью колкой,
Моё отцовское - Прости!

28.02.2009
*

© Copyright: Танья Штерн, 2009
Свидетельство о публикации №1903123150

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Зачем весна.....



I
Я тебя не звала, не искала
Ты пришёл, стала жизнь как в бреду
Я с тобой обо всём забывала
Только встретились мы на беду

II
Ты искал для себя развлечение
Я любила тебя всей душой
И как лодка плыла, по течению
Страшно было остаться одной

Припев:
Зачем мы встретились с тобой
Ведь ты обещан был другой
Мне без тебя теперь не жить
И вместе нам с тобой не быть

Зачем же к нам пришла весна
Была недолгою она
Её мы выпили до дна
И вновь осталась я одна

III
За окном что-то шепчут берёзы
Ветки клонят свои на ветру
Ну зачем мне скажи эти слёзы?
Повторяю я словно в бреду...

IV
Не придёшь ты, меня не обнимешь
Своим солнышком не назовёшь
Боль на сердце мою ты не снимешь
Молча, рядышком просто пройдёшь

Припев:
Зачем мы встретились с тобой
Ведь ты обещан был другой
Мне без тебя теперь не жить
И вместе нам с тобой не быть

Зачем же к нам пришла весна
Была недолгою она
Её мы выпили до дна
И вновь осталась я одна

Проигрыш

Припев:
Зачем мы встретились с тобой
Ведь ты обещан был другой
Мне без тебя теперь не жить
И вместе нам с тобой не быть

Зачем же к нам пришла весна
Была недолгою она
Её мы выпили до дна
И вновь осталась я одна

25.05.2009*


*Не сложилось......



Как-то разневестилась не вовремя
Растрепала кудри на ветру
А потом, с разбегу, прямо в полымя
Окунула сердце по утру.

Что же ты, скажи, моя красавица
Голову повесила свою?
Что опять уже тебе не нравится?
Как же мне прогнать печаль твою?

Ночь не спишь - лежишь одна и маешься
Днём молчишь ты, в рот набрав воды 
Не поёшь давно, не улыбаешься
Ждёшь его, до утренней звезды

Ты забудь скорей свои страдания
Не сложилось - видно не судьба
И не думай (даже в подсознании)
Что любовь ему ты отдала.

Как же я советами расщедрилась!
Не помогут, знаю по себе.
Ты сегодня ночью мне доверилась
Очень благодарна я тебе.

Тайну сохранить поверь, сумею я
Никому не выдам твой секрет 
Ты ж взгляни на ночи эти белые
Может в них найдёшь вдруг свой ответ.

26.05.2009
*

----------


## Kliakca

Красивые тексты для песен  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Красивые тексты для песен


Спасибо Настюша! Пишутся как-то сами... как на лист ложатся))))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Случайная встреча



Он
Случайная встреча в забытом кафе
Случайные люди сидят, под "шафе"
И наши, две пары тоскующих глаз
Вдруг встретятся взглядом, сейчас

Она
И будто бы не было прожитых лет
Где ночи без сна, где искали ответ
Где долго молчали вдвоём - ты и я
Как жаль! Tы судьба не моя!

Припев: Вместе
Нам капелька счастья досталась
Давай же с тобою отметим
Мы выпьем до дна, эту малость
И грусти в глазах не заметим

Пусть наша случайная встреча
Однажды опять повториться
И этот таинственный вечер
Ночами нам вновь будет сниться

Она
Я вдруг понимаю - нам это нельзя
Давно мы с тобою всего лишь друзья
Другие проблемы, заботы, семья
Прости - я уже не твоя!

Он
Вернутся в холодный, заброшенный дом
И думать о прошлом, далёком таком
Лишь в мыслях тебя называя женой
Ждать встречи случайной с тобой

Припев: Вместе
Нам капелька счастья досталась
Давай же с тобою отметим
Мы выпьем до дна, эту малость
И грусти в глазах не заметим

Пусть наша случайная встреча
Однажды опять повториться
И этот таинственный вечер
Ночами нам вновь будет сниться

Проигрыш

Припев: Вместе
Нам капелька счастья досталась
Давай же с тобою отметим
Мы выпьем до дна, эту малость
И грусти в глазах не заметим

Пусть наша случайная встреча
Однажды опять повториться
И этот таинственный вечер
Ночами нам вновь будет сниться

09.03.2009*

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Когда-то написалось.... чем дольше лежит, тем корявее кажется.....*

*Ты прости меня (мужская)



Это был короткий наш роман
Нас двоих связала наша тайна
Но, раскрылся скоро тот обман
Всё закончилось у нас совсем случайно

Ты пришла, с собою позвала
В мир иной, маня меня соблазном
Сон мой незаметно забрала
И не смог тебе ответить я  отказом

Припев:
Шепчу я имя, в ночи твоё
И повторяю каждую минуту
Ищу в толпе знакомое лицо
Но всё напрасно знаю, почему-то
Ищу в толпе знакомое лицо
Но всё напрасно знаю, почему-то

То, что не один, я не скрывал
Сам забыл с тобой про всё на свете
И украдкой, я  к тебе бежал
Радовались счастью мы как дети

А сейчас, на сердце пустота
Вправо шаг -растрел, и влево - вышка
Не хочу я, чтобы ты ушла
Ты прости меня, моя малышка

Припев:
Шепчу я имя, в ночи твоё
И повторяю каждую минуту
Ищу в толпе знакомое лицо
Но всё напрасно знаю, почему-то
Ищу в толпе знакомое лицо
Но всё напрасно знаю, почему-то

Проигрыш
Модуляция

Припев:
Шепчу я имя, в ночи твоё
И повторяю каждую минуту
Ищу в толпе знакомое лицо
Но всё напрасно знаю, почему-то
Ищу в толпе знакомое лицо
Но всё напрасно знаю, почему-то

Шепчу я имя, в ночи твоё
И повторяю каждую минуту
Ищу в толпе знакомое лицо
Но всё напрасно знаю, почему-то
Ищу в толпе знакомое лицо
Но всё напрасно знаю, почему-то

03.09.2008
*
© Copyright: Танья Штерн, 2008 
Свидетельство о публикации №1809140581

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
*Как -то попросил один знакомый Одессит написать.... (до сих пор не знаю есть ли уже музыка или нет)*

*Моя Одесса



I.
Все, кто в Одессе не был, извините,
Я не буду много говорить.
Всё, что увидеть вдруг вы захотите,
Здесь, для себя ,вы сможете решить.

II.
Тут, где шаланды, полные кефали,
К пристани подходят, по одной.
Вот вы такого, точно, не видали.
Так приезжайте в город мой родной.

Припев:
Любимый город мой - моя Одесса
Здесь Дерибасовская в праздничных огнях
Здесь Молдаванка и Перессыпь
Из сказки вырос этот город , на камнях

Проигрыш

III.
Здесь встретят вас с открытою душою,
И в каждом доме чарку подадут.
Ну, а потом, пойдём гулять толпою.
Вас посидеть, друзья, в "Гамбринус" позовут.

IV.
И по аллеям, где цветут каштаны,
Конечно, можно прогуляться под луной.
Так приезжайте, вам мы будем рады.
Я покажу вам город свой родной.

Припев:
Любимый город мой - моя Одесса
Здесь Дерибасовская в праздничных огнях
Здесь Молдаванка и Перессыпь
Из сказки вырос этот город , на камнях

Припев:
Любимый город мой - моя Одесса
Здесь Дерибасовская в праздничных огнях
Здесь Молдаванка и Перессыпь
Из сказки вырос этот город , на камнях

Проигрыш

Припев:
Любимый город мой - моя Одесса
Здесь Дерибасовская в праздничных огнях
Здесь Молдаванка и Перессыпь
Из сказки вырос этот город , на камнях

Припев:
Любимый город мой - моя Одесса
Здесь Дерибасовская в праздничных огнях
Здесь Молдаванка и Перессыпь
Из сказки вырос этот город , на камнях

05.08.2008*

© Copyright: Танья Штерн, 2008
Свидетельство о публикации №1808082692

*Добавлено через 39 минут*
*Кривотолки



Нас с тобою молва разлучила
Та, что ходит по следу за мной
Я тебя знаешь, очень любила
Но, не хочешь любви ты такой

Потеряешь её, не воротишь
Будешь тихо ночами вздыхать
Ну, а если вернуться захочешь
Я впущу тебя в сердце опять

Знаю я потому что, напрасна
Ссора наша с тобою была
Неужели тебе то не ясно?
Кривотолки - пустые слова!

О себе, я тебе не напомню -
Не надейся, напрасно не жди
Лишь разлуки день нашей запомню
С ней пришли проливные дожди.

Может быть не дожди это вовсе
Это слёзы мои по тебе???
И застыли в молчании вопросы
Прочертив страшный след по судьбе

26.05.2009*

----------


## chaika

МИлая Танюшка как я люблю твои стихи :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> МИлая Танюшка как я люблю твои стихи


*Спасибо, Галюся!!!!!

Вдруг, с неба сорвётся комета



Как гром среди ясного неба
Молвы сарафанной раскаты.
Ах, как же всё это нелепо!
И хочется крикнутъ - Не надо!

Не надо прошу Вас глумиться,
Над сердцем, что биться устало!
Оно не успело родиться
И сразу покойноком стало...

Любило, шутило, смеялось
Хотело чего-то добиться
Счастливее нету, казалось
И надо ж такому случиться!

Из чёрной, разорваной раны
Уже даже кровь не струиться
Затянуто сплетен арканом
Мгновенье - и всё разлетиться

На тысячи мелких осколков
На сотни холодных слезинок
Не будет потом кривотолков
Но, сердце не станет едино

В нём нет уже радости места
Не сможет как прежде смеяться
Вдруг, с неба сорвётся комета
Чтоб в памяти светом остаться...

Прошу вас! Нет, я заклинаю!
Не надо над сердцем глумиться!
Ведь с ним я сама умираю...
Не дайте плохому случиться!
*

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Не сложилось......



Как то разневестилась не вовремя
Растрепала кудри на ветру
А потом, с разбегу, прямо в полымя
Окунула сердце по утру.

Что же ты, скажи, моя красавица
Голову повесила свою?
Что опять уже тебе не нравится?
Как же мне прогнать печаль твою?

Ночь не спишь - лежишь одна и маешься
Днём молчишь ты, в рот набрав воды 
Не поёшь давно, не улыбаешься
Ждёшь его, до утренней звезды

Ты забудь скорей свои страдания
Не сложилось - видно не судьба
И не думай (даже в подсознании)
Что любовь ему ты отдала.

Как же я советами расщедрилась!
Не помогут, знаю по себе.
Ты сегодня ночью мне доверилась
Очень благодарна я тебе.

Тайну сохранитъ поверь, сумею я
Никому не выдам твой секрет 
Ты ж взгляни на ночи эти белые
Может в них найдёшь вдруг свой ответ.

26.05.2009*
*Добавлено через 21 час 50 минут*
*Городская суета



Суета городская
Времени бег
Сколько продлится
Этот забег?

Остановить бы
Машины разбег
Но не поднять нам
Уже своих век

Что - то устали
Ропот в толпе
Снять бы поклажу
Бежать налегке

Финиш не виден
Просвета там нет
Слышен лишь гул
Пролетающих лет

Словно кометы
Проносятся вслед
Кто-то встречает 
С любимой рассвет

Остановитесь!
Кричу в пустоту
Да оглянитесь вы
На красоту

Не слышно меня
Одинокий мой глас
Каждый в себе 
До упора погряз

Кто-то разборки 
Ведёт на ходу
Кто-то торопится 
Есть на бегу

Мне не понять вас
И жалок удел - 
Тех, кто остался
Сейчас не у дел

Солнце сияет
Распелся скворец
Плачет порезавший
Палец - малец

И до него
Никому нету дел
Таков у ребёнка
Печальный удел

Может быть хватит
Куда-то бежать?
Мамы, задумайтесь..
Вас не унять!

Вы на работе
Как командир
Дома посуду 
Трёте до дыр

Сколько же можно
На вас выезжать?
Папам давно пора
Вожжи отдать

Вы ж отдохните
Устали давно
Да посмотрите 
С ребёнком в окно

Весна на пороге
Птички поют
Ночи влюблённым
Спать не дают

Бег заполошный
Нужно унять
Так ведь не долго
Себя потерять

Жизнь не воротишь
Она - не кино
Школьникам даже
Известно давно

На этом закончу 
Я оду свою
Давно я уже
На перроне стою

Уеду, где солнце
Море, прибой
Может быть там
Я найду свой покой

01.07.2008*

© Copyright: Танья Штерн, 2008
Свидетельство о публикации №1807011378

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Перечитала почти все стихи... У Вас талант-алмаз, но алмазы нуждаются в обработке,чтобы их могли оценить по достоинству. Я сама не очень грамотна в науке стихосложения, но есть вещи которые видно невооруженным глазом. Например вряд ли можно назвать полноценной рифмой:
не судьба-отдала,
расщедрилась-доверилась,
неба-нелепо...

и много другого...

Это из последнего если брать.

Во многих местах сбит ритм.

Еще, раз Вы уже поэт с опытом, то можно избавиться от таких примитивных рифм как:
тебе-себе,
твою-свою и т.п.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Не обижайтесь на эти замечания, я очень надеюсь, что они помогут Вам совершенствовать свои произведения. А вообще, я посоветовала бы Вам обратиться к кому нибудь с твердыми знаниями основ стихосложения,чтобы он разобрал Ваши стихи и помог подкорректировать.

Удачи в творческом пути:smile:

Диана

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Перечитала почти все стихи... У Вас талант-алмаз, но алмазы нуждаются в обработке,чтобы их могли оценить по достоинству. Я сама не очень грамотна в науке стихосложения, но есть вещи которые видно невооруженным глазом. Например вряд ли можно назвать полноценной рифмой:
> не судьба-отдала,
> расщедрилась-доверилась,
> неба-нелепо...
> 
> и много другого...
> 
> Это из последнего если брать.
> 
> ...


Спасибо за разбор "полётов" мысли)))))! Мне если честно этого всегда не хватает.... А вообще, если серьёзно.... да какой там "талант"...Сама не знаю откуда они пишутся. Мне вдвойне труднее чем Вам.... запасы русского языка увы- желают быть лучше... хватает только на общение (честно).... даже какие-либо инструкции на русском, сводят меня с ума... не понимаю их.... 
Ужасно много пробелов в этом направлении..вот отсюда и скудность в стихах...... но они увы, переодически рождаются (иногда чаще чем бы хотелось)...
А замечания обязательно учту. Спасибо!
 :flower: :smile: :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Мне вдвойне труднее чем Вам.... запасы русского языка увы- желают быть лучше... хватает только на общение (честно).... даже какие-либо инструкции на русском, сводят меня с ума... не понимаю их....


 :Ok: :biggrin: аналогичная проблемма........

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> аналогичная проблемма........


Ну вот, я не одна))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Попросили написать для ведущей.... вдруг ещё кому-нибудь пригодится)
*
*Горько! Горько! Горько!*




*Волшебной птицей, белокрылой
Влетела в зал и солнце вдруг
Ввысь, очарованное взмыло
И осветило всё вокруг

В лучах внимания купаясь
От поздравлений и цветов
Жених, ещё слегка смущаясь
Обряд уж выполнить готов

Поднял на руки свою ношу
И через зал несёт к столу
Не бойся шепчет, я не брошу
Ведь я тебя одну люблю

Вдруг свадьба разом загудела
И "Горько!" дружно все кричат
И никакого нет им дела
Что сотни глаз на них глядят

Остановись прошу мгновение!
Дай насладитъся молодым!
Пусть не уйдёт их день в забвение
И может  станет "золотым"

Пусть через пять десятилетий
Всё как сейчас - она и ты
Пусть гости с вами будут вместе
А внуки дарят вам цветы!

Горько! Горько! Горько!

10.06.2009*

----------


## Kliakca

:Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Упадёт звезда мне на лодошку



Упадёт звезда мне на лодошку
И исчезнет сразу, в тот же миг
Память нарисует вдруг дорожку,
Ту, где ты внезапно так возник

Расцвела любовь, с твоим приходом
Ночи стали вдвое коротки
Напоил меня ты приворотом
Растерев в нём розы лепестки

День за днём, растёт любовь, не тает
Но, боюсь, открою я глаза
И увижу птиц волшебных стаю
Уносящих вдаль, с собой, тебя

Догорают в небе тихо звёзды
Белый снег кружится над землёй
Знаешь, как порою мне не просто
Думать, что расстанемся, с тобой

20.12.2008*



*Спасибо всем, кто заглядывает в темку... даже не отписываясь, просто.... читая....
С П А С И Б О !!!!!!!!*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*По зелёной аллее......




По зелёной аллее идёшь ты с работы
А в душе твоей грусть и мирские заботы
И вздохнёшь с сожалением "Такие дела!
Там, далёко, за морем, тоскует она...

И зачем вдруг пришла та, шальная любовь
От которой быстрее течёт в венах кровь?
Что же делать и как же с тобою нам быть?
Ни любить, ни забыться и вместе не быть!"

Фотографии, письма, украдкой "привет"!
А потом снова ждать долгожданный ответ
И слова растревожат опять болью душу...
Задержись на мгновение, сердце послушай.

По зелёной аллее идёшь ты с работы
Мысли стайкой летят, словно музыки ноты
Это грустная песня про нашу любовь...
И поём мы с тобою её вновь и вновь!

14.06.2009
*

----------


## Black Lord

Танюша, как всегда отличные стихи  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Несколько вспомнил по прошлому году, навеяло воспоминание.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюша, как всегда отличные стихи 
> Несколько вспомнил по прошлому году, навеяло воспоминание.


*Спасибо Андрюша что заглянул! )))*

*За что же я его люблю ???



За что же я его люблю? 
Ведь я его почти не знаю... 
При встрече словно свечка таю 
За что же я его люблю? 

Глаза - два озера безбрежных 
Купаюсь в их я ласках нежных 
Плыву без вёсел и штурвала 
Их синь, меня околдовала 

Ах, эти губы, эти руки 
Я с ним не вытерплю разлуки 
Когда бы их я не узнала 
Я б не любила, не страдала.... 

И чтоб любовь не угасала 
Коктейль сама я приготовлю 
Тепла налью я пол бокала 
И лаской до краёв наполню 

За что же я его люблю? 
Ведь я его почти не знаю... 
В разлуке мучаюсь, страдаю.... 
Ах, как же я его люблю!

06.11.2008
*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*А у судьбы дорога длинная (мужская)



Припев: (вступление)

1.
Звёзды ночью в речке отражаются
Стелет ветер травы на лугу
В жизни что-то вновь моей меняется
Только что и сам я не пойму

Припев:
А у судьбы дорога длинная
Куда ведёт она меня скажи
Подруга давняя, моя старинная
Она за мною вслед давно бежит

2.
Где остались годы мои буйные?
На каком неведомом пути
Где остались вы подруги юные?
Не вернуть мне вас и не найти

Припев:
А у судьбы дорога длинная
Куда ведёт она меня скажи
Подруга давняя, моя старинная
Она за мною вслед давно бежит

Проигрыш

Припев:
А у судьбы дорога длинная
Куда ведёт она меня скажи
Подруга давняя, моя старинная
Она за мною вслед давно бежит

Припев:
А у судьбы дорога длинная
Куда ведёт она меня скажи
Подруга давняя, моя старинная
Она за мною вслед давно бежит

04.03.2009*

----------


## Black Lord

> А у судьбы дорога длинная


Танюша, маловато 2 куплета на 4 припева, лучше 4 на 2 с проигрышем, что бы не попугайничать.

----------


## Лев

> маловато 2 куплета на 4 припева, лучше 4 на 2 с проигрышем, что бы не попугайничать.


Кто возьмётся - разберётся...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> у вас не найдется ее телефончика?:-)


Вам отвечает автоответчик *Звёздочки*! Это не справочная, справочная двумя шагами дальше.... Это не справочная, справочная двумя шагами дальше.... Это не справочная, справочная двумя шагами дальше.... Это не справочная, справочная двумя шагами дальше.... Это не справочная, справочная двумя шагами дальше.... Это не справочная, справочная двумя шагами дальше.... ПиииииииииииииииП........
"Конец анзаге"........ :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:





> Танюша, маловато 2 куплета на 4 припева, лучше 4 на 2 с проигрышем, что бы не попугайничать.


Андрюш, не думаю что мало, Суть песни в одной строке
"А у судьбы дорога длинная", если красивый припев получится, напевный"полуциганский", будет намного интереснее простых слов в куплете, смысл то уже весь в них.... много слов тоже плохо....

----------


## Black Lord

*Звёздочка*,Танюша, подняла настроение!!!:biggrin:
Спасибо за лекарство :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/669757.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> подняла настроение!!!


ООО! Оч даже хорошо!)))))))):biggrin: :Aga: 
Андрюш, ну его, плохое настроение)))))) :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Стараюсь  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Разлука*



*Не ждала, не ожидала
И не думала о том,
Что, разлука пролетела,
Надо мной взмахнув крылом.

И потухло в небе солнце,
Птиц не слышу я в саду.
Только сердце гулко бъётся -
Знать почуяло беду.

В доме тихо - мрак и стужа
Счастье больше не придёт
Да кому такой он нужен, дом?
Без счастья он умрёт.

Свет потушен, звук приглушен
С тёмной ночи, до утра
В нём брожу как привидение
Вновь осталась я одна

Мысли тонкой паутиной
Возвращаются туда
Где была ещё я "милой"
Где ещё твоей была

А сегодня вольной птицей
Взмыть могла бы снова я
Но, душа моя в темнице
Под замками у тебя

Ты ушёл - ну что ж, так надо
Но хочу сейчас сказать
Коль надумаешь обратно -
Дверь не буду закрывать!

Не ждала, не ожидала
И не думала о том,
Что, разлука пролетая,
Предо мной взмахнёт крылом.

30.06.2009*



*Уходи!*



*"Не ищи прошу со мной встречи
Ты меня отпусти на волю
Знаешь, время, оно ведь лечит
Может встретимся вновь с тобою"

Я тебя не держу - не смею
Всё прошло, то, что было с нами.....
Но, зачем же сейчас убиваю
Я себя, своими руками?

Ты забудешь меня, ты сможешь
Прочитал и закрой, как книгу
А потом на полку положишь
Удосужив быть может бликом.

Пусть порой неправа бывала
То, бессилия первый признак
И сама от того страдала
В лабиринте бредя, как призрак

Уходи! Не жалей, прошу я!
Без тебя я прожить сумею!
Нет! Неправда! Себе кричу я.....
Жаль, но, врать я тебе не умею!

30.06.2009*

----------


## dAnte

Танюш, ну как всегда красиво!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюш, ну как всегда красиво!


Руслан, неужели ты!!!!! Приветик, пропажа! Сколько не видно тебя было. Как жизнь? Что нового? И вообще, когда с женой нас познакомишь? :Aga: :wink:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Любовь здесь больше не живёт..*




*Любовь здесь больше не живёт...
Так почему же по ночам, 
Вздыхает сердце, одиноко?
Грустит, и снова, чуда ждёт
И слышит голос, тут и там
Но, нет его - ведь он далёко

Ещё надеется - придёт
И тихо в двери постучится
Пусть даже если год пройдёт
Согласно по ночам томиться

Услышит только он едва ль
Не жди напрасно, не ответит
В душе его живёт печаль
Твоей он боли не заметит

Он как и ты, совсем один
Представь, какая это мука!
Сказал: 
"Быть в жизни  нам, двоим, 
не суждено", и вот - разлука!

Любовь здесь больше не живёт?....
Позволь с тобой не согласиться!
И если сердце болью жжёт
То, чудо может и свершиться!

05.07.2009*

----------


## PAN

> когда с женой нас познакомишь?


Когда соберемся приехать в Хитроград...:biggrin:
Таня... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Когда соберемся приехать в Хитроград...
> Таня...


Ну Паш, так не честно.... друзьям мог бы и тут пока представить.... ни одной свадебной фотки не показал, жадина.....:frown: :Aga: :smile:

----------


## PAN

> ни одной свадебной фотки не показал, жадина.....


Это да...

*dAnte*,
 Руслан!!! Фотки давай...:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Самое свежее, написанное пять минут назад, пока слушала как подруга по клаве стучит....*:biggrin: :Aga: 

*Раскрасит небо звёздами волшебник.....



Раскрасит небо звёздами волшебник
Расстелит по полям густой туман
В любви не нужен нам с тобой посредник
Она пришла как сладостный дурман!

И вновь, сомкунутся губы в поцелуе
И будет нам завидоватъ луна
И сердца два забьются, заликуют
Под тёмно-синим куполом шатра

Мы будем до утра заворожённо
Бродить меж сосен сказочных дубрав
И не о чём не думать, отрешённо
Вдыхая аромат весенних трав

Я расскажу тебе как я скучала
И как ждала все ночи напролёт
Что ты ко мне придёшь, я это знала
А ты ответишь тихо мне: "Ну вот!

Теперь я здесь, прими меня, родная!
Тебя искал, бродя по свету я
Глаза твои искал, в толпе блуждая
Молил, чтобы заметила меня!

Раскрасит небо звёздами волшебник
Расстелит по полям густой туман
В любви не нужен нам с тобой посредник
Она пришла как сладостный дурман!

05.07.2009*

----------


## Skadi

*Звёздочка*,
Танюша, любовная тема, чувствуется, твоя самая любимая? я тоже её люблю :smile:
Красивые строки, легко читаются - молодчинка  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> И вновь, сомкунутся губы в поцелуе


 :Ok:  только не поняла слова :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> только не поняла слова


Можно и "сольются"............ ))))))))))))

----------


## Black Lord

Настён, буковку (У) убери после (К), это опечатка.
Танюша, очень понравилось последнее (*Раскрасит небо звёздами волшебник.....*),
да и остальные, как всегда, замечательны!!! :flower:

----------


## Лев

> только не поняла слова


Хорошая у меня ученица Настя:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Уходи!
> 
> 
> 
> "Не ищи прошу со мной встречи
> Ты меня отпусти на волю
> Знаешь, время, оно ведь лечит
> Может встретимся вновь с тобою"
> 
> ...


Как хорошо написано. :Ok:  :flower: 
Вспомнилось моё одноимённое на эту тему:

Уходи , улетай, уплывай - я тебя не люблю... 
На куски ты мне душу изрезал словами, как бритвой. 
Ветер я попрошу быть попутным тому кораблю, 
И дорогу назад позабыть заклинаю молитвой! 

Уплывай, уходи, уезжай - я тебя не люблю. 
И надеюсь ещё разучусь я тебя ненавидеть. 
Я тебя отдаю целиком. Я тебя не делю. 
Не мечтаю однажды вдали ненароком увидеть. 

Уходи, уезжай, улетай - я тебя не люблю. 
И на кладбише сердца молчит одиноко усталость. 
Рвы и раны разрыва слезами - дождями залью 
И кричать буду в небо , о счастье с которым осталась. 

Уходи не прощаясь, что было - того больше нет. 
Я просила тепла, в жизнь мою ты ворвался пожаром. 
Я сгорела до тла , превратилась я в пепельный бред, 
Просто так , за обманную детскую сказку...за даром... 

Я забуду про робкую нежность сулящее "Мы" 
Поразвею , задую , как свечи , девчёночьи грёзы ... 
И останусь одна умирать белой смертью зимы, 
Заморозив навеки надежды заплаканной слёзы...

----------


## Лев

Вот и "Дорога" зазвучала:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/622447

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вспомнилось моё одноимённое на эту тему:


Очень красиво написано!




> Вот и "Дорога" зазвучала:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/622447


Спасибо, Лео!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Размышления вслух......:smile:*

*Я люблю тебя.........* 



*Я люблю тебя из далека 
Я люблю, когда со мной ты, рядом 
Я люблю тебя, как облака 
И другого мне поверь, не надо. 

Я люблю тебя, когда гроза 
Когда небо надо мною плачет 
Я люблю тебя когда роса 
На траве блестит - а как иначе! 

Даже если ты и далеко 
Мыслями с тобой всегда я рядом 
Знаешь, без тебя мне не легко 
Жизнь давно мне стала сущим адом! 

Приезжай! Я так скучаю здесь! 
Лета красоте совсем не рада....... 
Лишь с тобой мне смысл в жизни есть 
Мне, одной, её совсем не надо.... 

15.07.2009*

----------


## Kliakca

> Я люблю тебя.........


*Звёздочка*, как трогательно, чувствуется дрожь в душе и страдание. :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Звёздочка*,
_Таня, навеяло твоим "Я люблю тебя...":
_
Я люблю тебя издалека,
Я люблю тебя, когда ты рядом.
Как бывает иногда горька
Мысль, что не касаюсь тебя взглядом!

Когда в небе надо мной гроза,
Когда небо надо мною плачет,
Знай, что так же и мои глаза
Слёзы дарят, а улыбку прячут.

Ты прекрасно знаешь, дорогой,
Как мне без тебя здесь одиноко!
Сердцем вспоминаю образ твой -
Приезжай, не будь такой далёкий...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня, навеяло твоим "Я люблю тебя...":


*Очень красиво получилось!!!!!!!

А мне вот что навеяла песня, которую вчера вечером услышала 
(мама на кухне мурлыкала) про рябину, тонкую)))))*

*Берёза.........



Протянула ветви юная Берёза
А с листвы стекает дождик, будто слёзы
Вдруг раздался шёпот:" Люди, помогите!
Да меня с любимым вы соедините!

То взывает к ветру:" Ты везде бываешь
Ты в заморских странах день и ночь летаешь,
Может видел, где-то, клён стоит высокий
Гордый и красивый - тоже одинокий?"

Люди, не ответив, спрятав взгляд в сторонку,
Молча проходили, пожалев девчонку.
Ветерок-проказник поиграл с ветвями
И умчался в полночь, вслед за облаками

Корни крепко держат нежную Берёзу
Разметав по ветру сны её и грёзы
Плачет тихо дождик, над её судьбою
Вновь она вздыхает, шелестя листвою.

17.07.2009*

----------


## Skadi

> А мне вот что навеяла песня, которую вчера вечером услышала 
> (мама на кухне мурлыкала) про рябину, тонкую)))))
> 
> Берёза.........


Танюша, замечательно и... нежно-печально получилось про берёзку - мне понравилось  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> А мне вот что навеяла песня, которую вчера вечером услышала 
> (мама на кухне мурлыкала) про рябину, тонкую)))))


 :Ok: ...
Чаще слушай маму...

----------


## Лев

> Протянула ветви юная Берёза


Черновик песни на почте... :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Берёза.........


ММмммммммммммммммммммммммм:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes:  :Ok:  АБАЛДЕТЬ!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Skadi*,
*PAN*,
*Лев*,
*Kliakca*,
Спасибо большое что читаете!!!! Как раз сегодня очень приятно ощущать, что не все на свете "нормальные", есть ещё и такие, которые любят поэзию и могут поддержать другого, вовремя, когда наступает разочарование, пустъ хоть и маленькое...
Спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Приезжай! Я так скучаю здесь! 
> Лета красоте совсем не рада....... 
> Лишь с тобой мне смысл в жизни есть 
> Мне, одной, её совсем не надо....


Танюшка ты как всегда СЮПЕР!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> наступает разочарование


Таня... Выше нос... :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

> *Skadi*,
> *PAN*,
> *Лев*,
> *Kliakca*,
>  приятно ощущать, что не все на свете "нормальные",


В ненормальности нашей скрытая норма,
Наше "то, что внутри," моделирует форму.
И с годами мы, в зеркало глядя, поймем:
Как мы жили, живем - и зачем мы живем.

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,
 Саша... Лови новую кепку...
ФирмА... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/731409.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Саша... Лови новую кепку...
> ФирмА......


Паш, ты бы ему новую аватарку подарил)
П.С: Саш, ну что ж это такое а?)))))))) Переоденься... ты меня пугаешь)))))))))

----------


## bobsan

> Переоденься... ты меня пугаешь


это я татаро-монгольский рыцарь,
специально три дня не брился!

кстати у тебя Танечка вообще аватарки нет....

----------


## Лев

Почти закончен демоматериал для альбома "Житейские истории" на стихи Тани Штерн(Звёздочка). Слушайте, обсуждайте, оставляйте комменты:
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14680

----------


## barbarossa

"Было иль не было", "Следы на песке" - +++++ (это не крестик, а плюсик!!!)

----------


## Лев

С чувством глубокого удовлетворения
записал ещё две песни в Звёздочкин альбом:smile:
Демопроект в 15 песен вылился в альбом "Житейские истории".
Слушайте, обсуждайте - может быть захочется спеть?:rolleyes:
*****************************************************
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14680

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> "Было иль не было", "Следы на песке" - +++++ (это не крестик, а плюсик!!!)


Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!



> С чувством глубокого удовлетворения
> записал ещё две песни в Звёздочкин альбом


Лео, спасибо тебе! Я была в "шоке", когда услышала стих - "Берёза".... я ж его буквально с неделю назад написала,.... а тут.... уже песня! Оказывается такие слова красивае)))) Даже растерялась...сидели с подругой, слушали... думаю, что  и у неё такая же реакция))).... не думаю - знаю))))))
Спасибо! И спето очень красиво! Единственная просьба.... Не мог бы ты указать, кто исполняет женские песни в альбоме, кто делал демки?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> кстати у тебя Танечка вообще аватарки нет....


а тебе не надоело ещё на меня смотретъ?))))))) Я сама себя уже не хочу видеть.... (правда.... толъко иногда) )))))))

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо! И спето очень красиво! Единственная просьба.... Не мог бы ты указать, кто исполняет женские песни в альбоме, кто делал демки?


Это Инна Корецкая, преподаёт вокал в консерваторионе(музшкола). С её предложения попробовать написать песни на её стихи я начал писать песни...:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

Спасибо!!!!! "Было иль не было?" - потрясающая песня!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Спасибо!!!!! "Было иль не было?" - потрясающая песня!


*Спасибо большое!!!!!!!:smile:*

*А это вот.... навеяло, после Олиного стиха.......)*

*Мечты..........



Я пройдусь босиком, по траве, к васильковому полю.
Да нарву там цветов и сплету их в красивый венок.
Что же будет потом? Заберут меня мысли в неволю...
Вдруг, захочется выпить воды, родниковой, глоток.

Золотятся колосья, вобрав в себя летнее солнце...
И блестят паутинки, сплетённые хитро в узор....
Будь-то, редкой красы раскидал чародей волоконце
И над ним, ясный сокол несёт неустанный дозор.

Журавли, скоро-скоро, устало, потянуться к югу
Пролетая над домом, пошлют мне прощальный привет.
Помашу им рукой, как хорошему, верному другу
Чтоб услышать курлыканье тихое, с верху, в ответ.

Я иду босиком, по траве и с надеждой, мечтаю
То, что, летом не сбылось, придёт непременно (.........):wink::smile:
И случится - в твоих я объятиях сгорая, растаю...
А пока - продолжаю мечтать, лишь о встрече, с тобой.

06.08.2009*

----------


## Alenajazz

> (.........)


Здесь каждый вставляет своё время года? 
Зима - ближе, чем весна! Пусть сбудется раньше! Замечательные стихи! особенно мне нравится вот эта часть:



> Журавли, скоро-скоро, устало, потянуться к югу
> Пролетая над домом, пошлют мне прощальный привет.
> Помашу им рукой, как хорошему, верному другу
> Чтоб услышать курлыканье тихое, с верху, в ответ.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Здесь каждый вставляет своё время года?


Именно так)))))) Ведь никто не может предугадать, когда оно сбудется))))))
Спасибо, Алёна, за отзыв!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> А это вот.... навеяло, после Олиного стиха.......)
> Я пройдусь босиком, по траве, к васильковому полю.
> Да нарву там цветов и сплету их в красивый венок...
> Золотятся колосья, вобрав в себя летнее солнце...
> И блестят паутинки, сплетённые хитро в узор....
> Будь-то, редкой красы раскидал чародей волоконце
> И над ним, ясный сокол несёт неустанный дозор.


Танюша...замечательно! ах, ты...русская душа-молодчинка! kiss :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Я пройдусь босиком, по траве, к васильковому полю.
> Да нарву там цветов и сплету их в красивый венок.


какие стихи! и какие слова!
от духа цветов, аж кружит голова!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> какие стихи! и какие слова!
> от духа цветов, аж кружит голова!


*Спасибо что ты заглянул, Саш))))

Вот, с пылу, с жару.... экспромт........*

*Родина моя !!!



Где трава душистая
Облака пушистые
Дождь танцует в лужицах
Это всё она!

Сердцем не забытая
И в слезах умытая
Всё в себя вобрала
Родина моя

Степи колосистые
И поля, душистые
Тень лесов прохладная
Трели соловья

Далёкая и близкая
Высокая и низкая
Немного заунывная
Песнь про ямщика

Парки и скамеечки
На базаре семечки
Эскимо, на палочке
Солнце, ты и я!

Холодная и снежная
Вьюжная и нежная
Всё же - несравненная
Родина моя!

09.08.2009
*

----------


## Mishel

Недотрога-звёздочка выросла в звезду - 
Тексты прогрессируют - это на виду.
То ли недоступно повзрослела тут,
То ли поступила в МосЛитИнститут.:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> То ли недоступно повзрослела тут,
> То ли поступила в МосЛитИнститут.


Спасибо за прекрасный отзыв!!!!!!!!))))))

Не поступила в МосЛит та "Звезда"
Ей не удастся видно никогда
Там знания нужны, да всё по русски
А у неё запас слов очень "узкий"....

Хватает лишъ с друзьями, для общения
Иль написать простое стих-творение)))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Разговор с зеркалом, или.........



Ну что же ты, моё высочество.......?. 

Ну что же ты, моё высочество - 
Опять одна, опять грустишь?
Уже привыкла к одиночеству...
С тоскою смотришь и молчишь.

Мелькнёт лицо, да не задержится
И взгляд не принесёт тепла
В его лучах тебе не нежится
И вновь летит вперёд, молва.

"Смотри, какое мол, величество!
Ей только принца подавай.
Не долог век - пройдёт девичество,
Тут не зевай, не выбирай."

Из зеркала презренный взгляд - 
"Ну что тебе? Уже достала!
Уж если умная сама - 
Чего ж одна - искать устала?"

-Я не искала, сам пришoл 
Пришoл и в сердце поселился.
Мне с ним, ты знаешь - хорошо
Но, о пощаде он взмолился.

Просил: "Не погуби меня!
Уйдёшь - не выдержу разлуки
Устал бродить по жизни я.....
Зачем скажи, мне, эти муки!"

Глупец! Куда же я уйду!
Но, я молчу - без слов всё ясно....
И то, что я живу в аду - 
Всё понимаю я, прекрасно. -

Не собираюсь я менять
Пусть будет так - смирюсь с судьбой
Мне легче жить и чуда ждать,
Чем с нелюбимым быть, одной!

Из зеркала тревожный взгляд
-Ну, что же ты, моё высочество!
Свои слова беру назад - 
Боюсь я, твоего пророчества!-

Замолкло зеркало и вот - 
Пришёл, стоит он у ворот
Я двери тихо распахну, 
В его объятиях утону...

А он, с улыбкой, выгнув бровь - 
"Ну, как ты тут, моя, любовь?
Скажи, чего ты загрустила?  
О грусти в миг я позабыла!

14.08.2009*

----------


## Black Lord

> Где трава душистая
> Облака пушистые
> Дождь танцует в лужицах
> Это всё она!
> 
> Сердцем не забытая
> И в слезах умытая
> Всё в себя вобрала
> Родина моя


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Андрей Байрон*,
Спасибо Андрюша, что заглядываешь!!!!!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
_Забудь.........



1.
Ну вот и всё - прошла любовь
Твержу тебе я вновь и вновь
А ты всё смотришь на меня
И шепчешь - 'я люблю тебя'
2.
Давай забудем обо всём
О том что были мы вдвоём
Тех дней прошедших не вернуть
Прошу - забудь меня, забудь!

Припев:
Забудь пьянящую весну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Забудь что я была твоей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!

Забудь пьянящую весну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Забудь что я была твоей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!

3.
Поверь - я больше не грущу
И прошлым жить я не хочу
Любовь здесь больше не живёт
А птица в клетке не поёт
4.
Не надо больше вспоминать
Нам больше нечего терять
Лишь день последий, в декабре
Мне вдруг напомнит о тебе

Припев:
Ждала что снова ты придёшь
Ждала что ты меня поймёшь
Ждала и верила - ты мой
Жила, жила мечтой одной

Забудь пьянящую весну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Забудь что я была твоей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!

Проигрыш

Припев:
Забудь пьянящую весну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Забудь что я была твоей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!

Забудь пьянящую весну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Забудь что я была твоей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!

17.01.2009_

----------


## LenZ

> Берёза....


Очень красиво!!! Нежно и грустно...  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Очень красиво!!! Нежно и грустно...


Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Забудь.........


Черновик на почте :flower:

----------


## Древнейший

Спасибо Таня. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> [
> 
> Холодная и снежная
> Вьюжная и нежная
> Всё же - несравненная
> Родина моя!
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]


Читаю и сердце немного горит.. :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Черновик на почте


Отписалась..Спасибо!!!!



> Читаю и сердце немного горит.


Жень! Спасибо тебе!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Забудь.........


 :flower: 
Перебирал старые записи и наткнулся на черновик, где мы с тобой сочинили стих про звёздочку и звездочёта...

*На небе звёздочка светилась,
И каждый день росла, как в сказке,
Мерцая бликами, гордилась,
Жила сама, не по указке.*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Перебирал старые записи и наткнулся на черновик, где мы с тобой сочинили стих про звёздочку и звездочёта...


*Андрюш, а выложи его пож) или это всё, что мы написали?)))))))
А я, вот прочла твой стих у тебя и вот.... (как всегда, экспромтом):smile:*

*Прошу, забудь меня, забудь!



Прошу, забудь меня, забудь!
Шепчу в ночи, зажав подушку.
Ты всё поймёшь - когда-нибудь....
Я не твоя уже "игрушка"!

И я забуду - я смогу!
Мечту о счастье отпускаю...
Я от себя самой бегу - 
Тебя люблю и проклинаю.

Нам друг без друга никуда
И вместе быть - пустое дело..
Давай, забудем навсегда
Всё то, что нас с тобою грело.

Но, ты молчишь - отводишь взгляд
И я молчу - твердить устала.....
Дороги нет у нас назад - 
Нас жизнь мещанская достала

Не сберегли свою любовь -
Мы глас не слушали извне.
А, душ разбитых, капель кровь,
Ему досталась - Сатане!

05.09.2009*

----------


## Лев

*Звёздочка*,
 Забудь, прошу тебя:smile: даже метроритм совпадает...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/565193

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Забудь, прошу тебя даже метроритм совпадает...


О...а я и не слышала той песни)))))))))))))

----------


## Лев

> О...а я и не слышала той песни)))))))))))))


Время от времени на форуме возникает тема "Кто у кого содрал"... Знаю, что такое есть, но речь не о том. Творческое пространство едино и моменты совпадений настолько часты, что потом трудно доказать "невиновность":smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Время от времени на форуме возникает тема "Кто у кого содрал"


Лео, я пока не могу въехать на что ты намекаешь... но, никогда даже не слышала и не видела творчества той певицы, ссылку которой ты дал.......
Просто я прочла стих Андрея и отписалась ему в темке, четверостишием (последнее которое)...... а потом просто, продолжила мысль......
"Сдирать" мне совершенно ни к чему...своих идей успеть бы записать)))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Даже как-то в голову не приходило такое........ "содрать" или что там.......  хм... настроение упало..... Ладно.... пройдёт........ но...выставлять уж точно, больше ничего не буду.........

----------


## Лев

*Звёздочка*,
 Ну к чему непонятки и обиды? Я имел ввиду прежде всего множество совпадений в творческом  пространстве, а тема на форуме такая есть(Кто у кого...) Я представил свой романс на стихи Ирины Сладковой в её исполнении, мы его сделали 2 года назад. Сюжет аналогичный и ложится на музыку. А ты в настроение упадническое сразу, я и не думал тебя расстраивать...

----------


## Skadi

> Просто я прочла стих Андрея и отписалась ему в темке, четверостишием (последнее которое)...... 
> а потом просто, продолжила мысль......


Танюша, вот и продолжай творить - у тебя это очень хорошо получается :smile: :flower:

----------


## Олег121

> *Разговор с зеркалом, или.........
> 
> 
> 
> Ну что же ты, моё высочество.......?. 
> 
> Ну что же ты, моё высочество - 
> Опять одна, опять грустишь?
> Уже привыкла к одиночеству...
> ...


 *Одно из моих любимых* :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Солнц, не бери сразу так близко. :frown:
Всё нормально.  :Ok:  Пиши, твори, живи... и делись капелькми твоей души. 
Иначе для чего всё это? :Aga: 
Удачи тебе во всём! :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Skadi*,
*Олег121*,
*Malina sladkaja*,
Спасибо за отзывы!!!! Очень тронута!! Обязателъно буду "творитъ"! Куда ж мне от этого..если оно само пишется )))) даже с закрытыми глазами (хотъ и криво))))))

----------


## Skadi

*Звёздочка*,
Ну, слава богу! если творчество в сердце, Танюша, то как не творить? вырвать, разве что, сердце с корнем тогда...радуй нас и радуйся сама прекрасному, что навечно в душе, раз туда попав  :flower:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/801783.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Александр Васильевич

*Лев*,
Кроме слов -забудь меня... ничего похожего..абсолютно другое произвидение!Перед тем ,как писать что либо-тем более обижать человека(очень хорошего человека)нужно бы хоть послушать внимательно и проанализировать...тем более-ранее самим написанное.
Ещё раз заявляю-ничего похожего-две абсолютно разные вещи!!!!Ритм совпадает...да...но так же можно сказать и про Блока ,Пушкина,Фета--вы что,ребята?

----------


## Лев

*Александр Васильевич*,
 Кому, как не мне, соавтору целого альбома с Танюшей обсуждать то, о чём я написал - http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14680 
Каждый слышит, как он слышит, а я всего лишь...

----------


## PAN

Ша, господа...:biggrin:

*Звёздочка*,
 Таня... :flower: 
*Лев*
 :br: ...

Все уже друг друга поняли...

----------


## Лев

> Все уже друг друга поняли...


Паша, похоже, только ты  понимаешь с первого раза:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрюш, а выложи его пож) или это всё, что мы написали?)))))))


Танюша, выложу только свою часть. Твоя есть у тебя. :flower: 

** * *На небе звёздочка светилась и каждый день росла, как в сказке.
Мерцая бликами, гордилась, жила сама, не по указке.

За синим небом, каждой ночью, блуждали линзы телескопа,
И звездочёт, утратив скромность, открыл своей души ворота.

Увидев отблеск линз волшебных, звезда влюбилась в звездочёта,
И млечный путь вдруг озарился, мостом любви сияли оба.

Но шли года, летело время и "Звёздной" стала "Королевой",
Пыталась дёргать мост за нити, своей рукою не умелой.

Но нитям бисерных созвездий, тот млечный путь держать не в силу,
Болезни "Звёздные" порою, несут в душе "Любви могилу".

И звездочёт вдруг стал не мил ей, "Шутом", для звёздочки любимой,
Болезнью звёздной не страдал, дарил любви созвездья милой.

Однажды утром, на рассвете, решила властью данной нОчи,
Продлить над светом свою власть и сделать день на час короче...*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюша, выложу только свою часть.


Спасибо, Андрюша!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

ТАНЮШКА НЕ СЛУШАЙ НИКОГО !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ТЫ ЛУЧШАЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ТАНЮШКА НЕ СЛУШАЙ НИКОГО


)))) Приветик, Саш........ не слушаю)))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Прерванная связь.......*

*Два сердца, привыкших стучать в унисон
Не слышат друг-друга и это не сон
Не знала она, не готов был и он -
Но, прервана нить - лишь разносится стон.

И мечется загнанной птицею в клетке
Душа её, слёзы роняя в салфетку....
Его душа тоже, покоя не зная
Тревожится, образ её вспоминая...

Короткий звонок, СМС - "Я скучаю"
Когда ж наконец? А в ответ: "Я не знаю -
Сказали сегодня наладится связь
Ты знаешь, сама я уже извелась"!

И дни в ожидании и ночи без сна
Мелькнёт вдруг в сознании - как там она?
Она уж минуты до связи считает ...
От встречи, вновь, сердце в груди замирает...

И снова день врозь - не услышат друг-друга
Когда же закончится эта разлука!
Лишь только наладят невидимый глазу
Связующий мост, они встретятся, сразу!

22.09.2009*

----------


## bobsan

> Лишь только наладят невидимый глазу
> Связующий мост, они встретятся, сразу!



я плачу!!!     так трогательно!!!!!!!!!!
 :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Связующий мост


Удивительно, как твой мост сильно похож на этот... :eek: :rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/912858.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/853467.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Удивительно, как твой мост сильно похож на этот...


Ох, красотаааааааа!!!!!!
Спасибки за ночной мост! Именно такой я давно ищу, для обложки на свой альбом.... как эллемент один))))) Супер!!!!!

А мой и твой мост - может и похожи))))





> я плачу!!!     так трогательно!!!!!!!!!!


Саш, а плакаИшь чего? Лучше отвечай)))))))

----------


## luudvig

[IMG]http://*********ru/911850.jpg[/IMG]*Звёздочка*,привет.Это куст у дома.Ни какой нибудь инет..[IMG]http://http://*********ru/911850.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,привет.Это куст у дома.Ни какой нибудь инет..


Валера, спасибо! Чудо! Больше всего обожаю капельки росы на цветах......!!!!!!
СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Прерванная связь.......


Танюша, как трогательно... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюша, как трогательно...


Спасибо, Андрюша!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*[Осень
(экспромт):smile:



"Если осенью грустно тебе, 
Ярких листьев охапку нарви, 
Можешь даже грустить в тишине, 
Только глупостей не говори!!!"

Если вспомнишь тайком, обо мне,
Ты по листьям опавшим пройди,
Что желтеют ковром на траве,
А потом, в мои сны загляни!!!!!!

Если трудно и выхода нет,
Посмотри на опавший листок.
С ним послала тебе я привет...
Всё наладится - дай только срок!!!

Осень, вдруг, нам ответит дождём,
Бросит листьев охапку в окно - 
Это значит - с тобой мы вдвоём
И желание имеем одно!!!

Если осенью грустно тебе, 
Ярких листьев охапку нарви, 
Можешь даже грустить в тишине, 
Только глупостей не говори!!!

02.10.2009*

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*ТЫ и Я.......



Дождь кончился, луна опять сияла,
И от беды старалась нас отвлечь,
Травы постель и листьев одеяло,
Манили, звали нас с тобой прилечь

А мы сидели рядом и молчали
И тишину боялись испугать
Нам звёзды с высоты небес мигали
"Ну что же вы? Давно пора кончать!

Зачем вам ваши ссоры? - Всё напрасно!
Вам друг без друга больше не прожить!
Ведь было это всё -  давно ведь ясно,
Пора уже, любовью, дорожить!"

И в тот же миг, вдруг, губ прикосновение
И всё забыто - только ТЫ и Я!
И ночь! И зной! Прошу - продлись мгновение!
И шёпот тихий - "Я люблю тебя"!!!

02.10.2009*

----------


## bobsan

все таки талантище видно сразу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

МАЛАДЕЦ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Без тебя ......



Без тебя плачет небо, над городом
Вдаль, летят без тебя облака
Осень, резко, пахнула вдруг холодом
И застыла в безмолвии река

День прошёл, ночь тихонько опустится
Раскидав покрывало, из звёзд
Снова стайкою думы закрутятся - 
"Неужели совсем не придёт"?

Мои мысли прочтя, время, бесится
Стрелок бег остановлен совсем
Без тебя, всё чего-то не клеится
Ты приди - всё отдам я взамен!

Без тебя плачет небо, над городом
Затяжной непогодой грозя
Мне одной, без тебя, очень холодно
Нам с тобой расставаться нельзя!

11.09.2009
*

----------


## Лев

> Без тебя ......


У тебя уже есть "Без тебя"(Мне без тебя зачем заря?):smile: :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Танюша, уже боюсь заходить в твою тему...
Душа может не выдержать, просто... :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Звёздочка*,
 Спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> У тебя уже есть "Без тебя"(Мне без тебя зачем заря?)


НУ это не страшно.... во первых.....название рабочее)))) а потом..... это же стих.... не песня))))




> Танюша, уже боюсь заходить в твою тему...
> Душа может не выдержать, просто...


Спасибо, Андюша! Не виноватая я ....... оно само...... осень наверное действует...))))))




> Звёздочка,
>  Спасибо большое!


Спасибо что заглянула))))))

----------


## smychok

> Если трудно и выхода нет,
> Посмотри на опавший листок.
> С ним послала тебе я привет...
> Всё наладится - дай только срок!!!


Таня,открою тебе военную тайну - у меня просто непонятная слабасть к опавшим листьям!!! Так что спасибо тебе!!! :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Танюш, сколько замечательного, душевного!... :Aga:  :Oj:  :Ok: 
Просто  :flower: :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюш, сколько замечательного, душевного!...
> Просто


Спасибо большое!!!!))


*Картина навеяла такой сюжет...., вернее сказать, название её "Там где скорбь", такой я нашла её в инете....*
*Туда, где скорбь берёт своё начало....*



*
Туда, где скорбь берёт своё начало
Я возвращаюсь памятью своей.
Я не звала тебя, поверь и не кричала
Я просто, за тобой закрыла дверь.

А ты ушёл, ушёл, не оглянулся
Ты так своей свободой дорожил
В неё ты с головою окунулся
Не знал, что ты, от счастья, прочь, спешил.

Там, у реки, что вдаль течёт устало
Берёзы отражаются в воде
Нам, лунных встреч с тобою было мало
Искал меня повсюду ты, везде.

Ты говорил, что счастье наше вечно
От слов твоих кружилась голова
А сам, бежал за первой юбкой встречной...
Пока сама я это вдруг, не поняла

"Ну что ж", сказала я, "держать не буду"
Иди и помни - нет пути назад!
Тебя, поверь, я скоро позабуду...
Ведь много, преданных, на свете есть ребят.

Туда, где скорбь берёт своё начало
Я возвращаюсь памятью своей.
Я не звала тебя, поверь и не кричала
Я просто, за тобой закрыла дверь.

18.10.2009*
*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Ты не кори меня, что я грущу!



Ты не кори меня, что я грущу!
Ты лучше обними и поцелуй!
Скажи "тебя теперь не отпущу"
И ласками своими избалуй.

Притихну сразу я в твоих руках
И этот мир увижу вдруг другим
Его я видела, однажды, в своих снах
А в нём тебя, надёжным и родным

Ты улыбнёшься тихо мне в ответ....
И я забуду все свои дела
И грусть уйдёт, её простынет след
Ах, как же долго я тебя ждала!

23.10.2009*

----------


## bobsan

ох.......

как здорово!!!!!!

и грусть и радость и печаль......

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня,открою тебе военную тайну - у меня просто непонятная слабасть к опавшим листьям!!! Так что спасибо тебе!!!


Саш, а я сама люблю осеннюю пору... и стихов рождается и песен... )))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ох.......
> 
> как здорово!!!!!!
> 
> и грусть и радость и печаль......


Саш...а твоя "грусть, радость и печаль" де?))))))
Спасибо, что читаешь))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

_Осень нежно, пройдётся кистью...



Незаметно, почти неслышно
Вдруг подкралась осень ко мне
Подошла и тихонько дышит
Оставляя узор на стекле

У рябины краснеют гроздья
Алой кровью, в пустом лесу
И шуршат под ногами листья
Паутины блестят на весу

По утрам спят в тумане сопки
Что им снится, хочу узнать....
И надев поскорее "шлёпки"
Я спешу к окну, помечтать....

Может снится им та дорога,
Серпантином что мчится прочь? 
От того на душе тревога, 
Что никто им не может помочь,

Оторвать от земли "ноги-глыбы",
С ветром вместе, пуститься в даль....
Если б только они могли бы!
Может быть, от того печаль?

Осень нежно, пройдётся кистью
По верхушкам *ив и берёз
И шуршат пожелтевшие листья
Унося мысли в сказку грёз

23.10.2009_

----------


## Ольвия

Спасибо большущее.... Творите еще........ :flower:

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,
 Таня... :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Танюша,.......... добила..........

[IMG]http://*********org/63619.gif[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> Осень нежно, пройдётся кистью
> По верхушкам *ив и берёз
> И шуршат пожелтевшие листья
> Унося мысли в сказку грёз


Танюшка, просто супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Спасибо большое за отзывы!:smile:*

_Озябший лист ....



Льют дожди, разбиваясь о земь
Лист озябщий стучится в окно
Словно тихо, о чём-то просит
Мне ж, от жалости сердце свело

Отворю поскорее окошко
И впущу беглеца в тёплый дом
Положу себе, на ладошку
Посидим у камина, вдвоём

А согревшись, сомлев от счастья
Вдруг расскажет как летом рос
Как в кругу, кленовых собратьев
Свысока смотрел на берёз

Как одна берёзка дрожала
Уловив на себе гордый вгляд
И его одного обожала
Не смотря на других ребят

Было лето и солнце было
И казалось так будет всегда
Но, внезапно вдруг всё остыло
Осень к власти уже пришла

Разметав по дорогам листья
Оголив без стыда берёз
Даже клён был не в силах отбиться
И последний лист ветер унёс

Лист кружил и кружил одиноко
Всё один, разлетелись друзья
Он устал и озяб немного
Без поддержки, в чужих краях

Вспомнил вдруг о берёзке нежной
Что мечтала тайно о нём
Не найти её в мире безбрежном
Им не быть никогда вдвоём

Лист в ладони моей согрелся
Рассказал о судьбе и притих
Он уже не шуршал, не вертелся
Далеко был он, в мыслях своих

На него я с тоскою смотрела
Жизнь идёт, недописан лист
Я б остаться одна не хотела
Слушать ветра холодного свист

01.11.2009
_

----------


## Kliakca

*Звёздочка*,как всегда, замечательно!!!
Тань, я тебе ночные мосты нафоткала цифровиком,качественные.
Надо ещё???:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,как всегда, замечательно!!!
> Тань, я тебе ночные мосты нафоткала цифровиком,качественные.
> Надо ещё???


Ой, Надо... конечно надо!!!!!!)))) Мосты!!!!!!
Спасибо за отзыв, солнц!!!!!! :flower: :tongue:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ой, Надо... конечно надо!!!!!!


http://webfile.ru/4050308

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> http://webfile.ru/4050308


Спасибо огромное! Скачала. супер!!!!!!! :Ok: :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

*Милая, Танюшка, поздравляю тебя с Днём Варенья!!!
Огромной любви, счастья, здоровья и радовать нас красотой своего творчества!!!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/980126.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*С Днём Рождения!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/565305

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Андрей Байрон*,
*Лев*,
Спасибо огромное за поздравления!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/565305


*Не знаю почему, но, на эту песню, сразу экспромт....
Не спрашивайте только, почему одна строчка именно на украинском...
сама не знаю....*

*Ти, коханий, ти мрія, моя!



Я боюсь! Я боюсь...Я боюсь?
Кто сказал? Я сижу и смеюсь!
Не боюсь я, пойми -  не боюсь!
Но, сказать, всё ж, тебе не решусь...

И не нужно, что б знал ты о том
Что с тобой, стал любви полон дом
Что сама я от счастья пьяна
И кружится моя голова

Что, любовь, та, похожа на сон
И сердец стук, давно, в унисон
Что тобой, лишь одним, я живу
И тебя беззаветно люблю!

Суеверной, поверь, не была
Но, коварной, бывает, молва
Никому, знай, о том не скажу
Что, тобой, очень, я, дорожу

Даже ты, не узнаешь о том
Что, тепло стало, в доме, моём
С той поры, как узнала тебя
Ти, коханий, ти мрія, моя!

15.11.2009
*

----------


## smychok

Скорпиошик, с днюхой тебя!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Скорпиошик, с днюхой тебя!!!


Сань, спасибо, дорогой!!!!!!!!!!)))))))))

----------


## smychok

> Сань, спасибо, дорогой!!!!!!!!!!)))))))))


 :Oj:  
 :Vah: Про цветочки забыл  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Танечка, прими и от меня самые наилучшие поздравления!!!*


[IMG]http://*********org/48106.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Ти, коханий, ти мрія, моя!


Всегда можно заменить, если надо - "Ты желанный, любовь ты моя"...

----------


## Black Lord

> Ти, коханий, ти мрія, моя!


Ах, сколько тепла и страсти... :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Спасибо, Танюша.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Всегда можно заменить, если надо - "Ты желанный, любовь ты моя"...


Думаю, если бы "оно" хотелось, наверное само бы написалось, сразу.... а теперь....... да пусть ббудет как есть, тем более..стих друзья перевели на украинский полностью)))))




> Ах, сколько тепла и страсти...
> Спасибо, Танюша.


Андрюша, спасибо за отзывы!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Всё, что описала ниже, уже прошло, вчера и сегодня..... просто, оставила так, как была темка у нас на косаре))))*

*В будующюю субботу, уже по традиции (на 2ой "Advent" - название периода Рождественского поста, принятое в среде христиан Католической церкви ) а всего их 4, до "Weihnachten" - "Рождества", к нам домой соберутся друзья моих родителей и родственники. 

И снова (как всегда) разговоры, разговоры, разговоры.... до самого утра. С просмотром фоток, которые они привезут с собой, видео и прочего....
И вот вчера, звонит мой любимый дядя и спрашивает папу..... а нет ли у твоей (Schatz (i) ) (так зовут меня дома)  стихов про нас, про "руссаков"? :smile: (так немцы тут русских немцев зовут) :smile:
Ну, папа обещал спросить (что и сделал).... оказалось - НЕТ!
Я и на самом деле, никогда такого не писала.... просто, не знаю как написать то, чего сама не знаю (не испытываю)....
Тема слишком для них "больная", тут ведь надо всё точно передать. В общем, после небольших переговоров, сюжета и двух первых строчек от папы, села писать. Они пока не видели..... (уже и слёзы были)
Хочу послушать что вы мне скажете, можно ли прочитав стих увидеть то, что надо было передать..... вернее, что ВЫ сами увидете, читая его?
Уфффффф! Устала, пока предисловие писала..... а вот и стих......*

*Ностальгия!*



*Там, где степи, снегA и бураны
Мы оставили сердце своё.
Поседевший ковыль и бурьяны -
Как теперь всё от нас далеко!

Разбрелись по бескрайней планете,
Заграничную жизнь что б узнать.
Вы обложкам журналов, не верьте -
Там красиво умеют подать.

Всё не так - здесь, оно всё чужое.
И проклятая, давит, тоска.
"Ностальгия"! Лишь ТАМ, то - родное!
Вспомнишь, кровь застучит у виска.

Соберутся друзья, тёти, дяди
И давай, о былом, вспоминать.
"Помнишь, были с тобой, в строй-отряде"?
А гуляли как! "Ёж твою мать"!

А теперь, по ночам, всё не спится.
Улететь бы за облаком, вслед.
И своё, босоногое детство,
Нам вернуть, хоть на несколько лет!

02.12.2009*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*С днём рождения, любимая!




У тебя день рождения, в этот радостный день
A в саду белым инеем распушилась сирень
Снег искрится, на солнышке, как в бокале вино
И звучит тихо музыка, словно в старом кино

Припев:
В день рожденья, мы - за тебя
Нальём и выпьем бокалы до дна
Пусть будет счастьем наполнен твой дом!
Любовь и радость!
Любовь и радость!
Любовь и радость, всегда будут в нём!

Проигрыш

Пусть в глазах отражаются у тебя облака!
Пусть любовь не кончается никогда - никогда!
И завидует солнышко пусть улыбке твоей!
Пусть же он не кончается, этот, радостный день!

Припев:
В день рожденья, мы - за тебя
Нальём и выпьем, бокалы, до дна
Пусть будет счастьем наполнен твой дом!
Любовь и радость!
Любовь и радость!
Любовь и радость, всегда будут в нём!

У тебя день рождения, в этот радостный день
A в саду *белым инеем распушилась сирень
Снег искрится, на солнышке, как в бокале вино
И звучит тихо музыка, словно в старом кино

Припев:
В день рожденья, мы - за тебя
Нальём и выпьем, бокалы, до дна
Пусть будет счастьем наполнен твой дом!
Любовь и радость!
Любовь и радость!
Любовь и радость, всегда будут в нём!

Припев:
В день рожденья, мы - за тебя
Нальём и выпьем, бокалы, до дна
Пусть будет счастьем наполнен твой дом!
Любовь и радость!
Любовь и радость!
Любовь и радость, всегда будут в нём!

21.11.2009*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*С Новым Годом!*

[IMG]http://*********org/123461.jpg[/IMG]

*Новый Год, а это значит - 
Я желаю всем  удачи, 
Счастья, радости, победы -
Пусть уйдут в забвенье беды.

Пусть друзья не забывают -
Дом ваш чаще навещают,
Чтобы люди на Планете -
Веселились словно дети,

 В Новогодний этот вечер,
Пусть зажгут на ёлках свечи,
Год ушедший провожают -
Пусть хлопушками стреляют

Позовут к себе соседей, 
Дед Мороз пусть к вам приедет
В торжестве, принять участие.
С Новым Годом! С новым Счастьем!

Tanya Stern (Звёздочка)
*

----------


## Лев

*С Новым Годом!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/689777

----------


## Kliakca

*Звёздочка*,* с Новым годом и море счастья!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/98911.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка, с Новым годом и море счастья!!!


Спасибки.... а тебя ещё и с Рождеством Христовым и всех, кто его празднует!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Ты в Храм Господень, со мной, войди....
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1003844.jpg[/IMG]

*

Ты в Храм Господень со мной войди....
За отпущеньем грехов, быть может.
Не можешь? Время, прошу, найди...
Пусть после совесть тебя не гложет.

Живём - грешим, не грешим - не живём.
Где середина, чтоб без ошибки?
Любим, ревнуем, скучаем и ждём,
А после бросаем что есть, с улыбкой.

То, что имеем, не бережем.
"Экзотику" ищем, из сказки принцев.
И, глядя, что делают за рубежом
Перенимаем - а как же принцип?

Мы начинаем себя "ломать"
Забыв природы простой закон - 
А тот, кто хочет так просто взять,
Сначала дать должен будет он.

Пороков кучу с собой несём.
"Измена", "зависть", "неполноценность"
"Господство", "тупость" - куда идём?
Кому нужна эта вся "бесценность"?

Ты в Храм Господний со мной войди....
Давай у Господа мы попросим - 
Что б всё оружие, всей ЗЕМЛИ,
Мы ВСЕ забыли, всё в пропасть бросив!

Попросим, чтоб отпустил грехи.
Большие, маленькие и не очень.
Что больше мы не будем глухи,
Если кому-то плохо... очень!

05.01.2010*

----------


## bobsan

> Ты в Храм Господень, со мной, войди....


СУПЕР!!!!
ТАНЮШКА М О Л О Д Е Ц!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> СУПЕР!!!!
> ТАНЮШКА М О Л О Д Е Ц!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Спасибо, Саш... а ответ-то твой де?))))))

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Экспромт на картинку....)*

*За окном, воет вьюга



За окном, воет вьюга, рыдая
Я стою и смотрю в никуда
А она, то, как зверь, завывает
То, заставит звенеть провода

Вьюга силу свою набирает
Громыхая засовом ворот
Снегом город и лес засыпает
По дорогам никто не пройдёт

Лижет пламя свечи ночь-разлуку
Мне уже до утра не уснуть
Может плачет и вьюга, по другу?
Но никто ей не сможет помочь

Ты сама виновата, родная -
Потеряла, назад не зови
В его сердце давно уж другая
Не поможет, реви-не-реви.

12.01.2010*

----------


## Skadi

> Экспромт на картинку....)


Танюша, понравилось :smile: :flower: 
По твоему примеру, возможно, тоже что-то получится...:rolleyes:



> Ты в Храм Господень, со мной, войди....


Спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюша, понравилось 
> По твоему примеру, возможно, тоже что-то получится..


Спасибо большое!))) А по "примеру".... стоит мне зайти в гугл, за картинкой для стиха, обязательно лишние прихвачу.. на которые сразу пишется))))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Ну увидела картинку........ ну понравилась......... 
ну..... написалось kuku


[IMG]http://*********org/231755.jpg[/IMG]


Я себе нарисую любимую
Ту, что ночью приходит ко мне
Белой птицею, неуловимою
Прилетит и исчезнет во сне

Я ищу её всюду, да без толку -
Лишь открою глаза - пустота
Ночь придёт, обернётся вдруг в иволгу
Песни будет мне петь до утра

Припев:
Я нарисую мне любимую
Чтобы любила лишь меня
Чтобы печаль, невыносимую
С тоскою вместе прогнала

Глаза - два озера, огромные
Бездонней в мире не найти
Такую нежную и скромную
Чтоб от неё с ума сойти

Я себе нарисую любимую
Чтобы вместе нам быть, навсегда
И улыбку её, негасимую
Чтобы видеть, с утра до утра

Гибкий стан, брови чёрные, ниточкой
Волос, локоном вьётся на грудь
Дорисую портрет, тонкой кисточкой
Мне сегодня уже не уснуть!

Припев:
Я нарисую мне любимую
Чтобы любила лишь меня
Чтобы печаль, невыносимую
С тоскою вместе прогнала

Глаза - два озера, огромные
Бездонней в мире не найти
Такую нежную и скромную
Чтоб от неё с ума сойти

Проигрыш

Припев:
Я нарисую мне любимую
Чтобы любила лишь меня
Чтобы печаль, невыносимую
С тоскою вместе прогнала

Глаза - два озера, огромные
Бездонней в мире не найти
Такую нежную и скромную
Чтоб от неё с ума сойти

17.12.2009*

----------


## bobsan

> Глаза - два озера, огромные
> Бездонней в мире не найти
> Такую нежную и скромную
> Чтоб от неё с ума сойти


классс!!!!!
и мне нарисуй тоже!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

хотя ненадо.....
у меня уже есть ее фотка!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> и мне нарисуй тоже!!!!!





> хотя ненадо.....


А вдруг, красивей её нарисую?)))))))))))))

----------


## bobsan

> А вдруг, красивей её нарисую?)))))))))))))



согласен!!!!
дайте две!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> согласен!!!!
> дайте две!!!!


)))))))))))))))

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Экспромт на картинку....)*
> 
> *За окном, воет вьюга
> 
> 
> 
> За окном, воет вьюга, рыдая
> Я стою и смотрю в никуда
> А она, то, как зверь, завывает
> ...



Танюш, хорошо.... :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*И ещё экспромтик..... а всё картинки виноваты - 
ищу одно, а на глаза попадается другое)))))*

*Ты называл меня своей любимой

[IMG]http://*********org/260965.jpg[/IMG]

Ну вот, ещё одна звезда погасла
Она уже не будет нам светить
А значит, было всё у нас напрасно
И никого не надо в том винить .....

Наверно так назначено судьбою
Ты там, я здесь и вместе нам не быть
А помнишь, как мечтали мы с тобою
О том, что будем вечно так любить?

Ты называл меня своей любимой
Мне посвящая песни и стихи
Желанной, нежной, ласковой, красивой
Слова шептал, но, где сейчас они?

Прошло, промчалось, пронеслось и скрылось
Красивой сказкой промелькнув во сне
Напрасно я тогда в тебя влюбилась
От этого вдвойне печально мне

Слова, слова - одно воспоминание
По прошлому не нужно нам грустить
Давай сейчас, с тобою, на прощание
Друг-друга постараемся простить!

Ты там, я здесь - кому какое дело?
Мы начинаем жизнь свою с нуля .....
И принца ждать, давно мне надоело...
Я с этим справлюсь как-нибудь сама.

10.02.2010
*

----------


## Skadi

> Ты называл меня своей любимой


Танюша  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Жизнь словно зебра ....

[IMG]http://*********org/501286.jpg[/IMG]

Жизнь словно зебра (в самом деле)
Хитрить не надо, не поможет
Уж как её бы не крутили -
Она полосками разложит

Сегодня крупно повезло - 
Глядь, в жизни, белая полоска
А значит - бурю пронесло
Нам посчастливилось немножко

Живём, надеемся на чудо
Вдруг, жизнь по темечку, ключём
В глазах искрится (гадом буду)
А ей, заразе, ни по чём

Но, с той поры всё в чёрном цвете
Как чёрно-белое кино
Не "зебра", скажут вам - не верьте
Давно в ней всё поделено

Пусть будет "зеброй", я не против
Вся жизнь моя (и не шучу)
Широких, беленьких, полосок
Я видеть в ней всегда хочу!

08.03.2010*

----------


## Элен

Танюш,молодец! Приятно читать.



> Широких, беленьких, полосок
> Я видеть в ней всегда хочу!


Здесь что-то не звучит,неправильный речевой оборот по-моему.

----------


## PAN

> еправильный речевой оборот


Это не важно...:smile:

----------


## Элен

Просто Татьянке можно печатать стихи в газетах русских ( а может она их и публикует уже?...),тогда это бросится на слух.А стихи замечательные и мысли интересные.

----------


## PAN

> стихи замечательные и мысли интересные.


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Спасибо за добрые слова ))))

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,



> nedotroga


 Скорее 


> Пропадунья


:tongue:......:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Наконец записали сегодня с Инной Корецкой давно написанную песню "Забудь"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/827084/

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## vikaufmann

*Таня - Звездочка-Т МОЛОДЕЦ*   :040:

----------

